#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Трудности практики дзогчен в миру

## Inbongo

Вернувшись после очередного ритрита, столкнулся с припятствием, что преследует на протяжении всего времени, что нахожусь в учении. Как находясь в миру, а именно в условиях большего города выполнять практику. Кто и как выходит из этой ситуации? Вопрос в ветке Дзогчен, потому, что имеются ввиду практики Дзогчен.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Поделюсь, потому что сам в свое время выстраивал для себя схему - как максимально использовать время (это с моей-то ленью!)  :Smilie:  ... Ничего секретного рассказывать не буду (учитывая, что форум читают люди разные), поэтому буду обходиться намеками. Если Вы в теме - поймете обязательно!

________________________________

Какие варианты использую лично я?

По сути, стараюсь задействовать как «формальные», т.е. «сидячие» практики с ограниченным временем, так и те, которые можно и нужно применять в течение дня. 

Выглядит это примерно так… 

Просыпаюсь, встаю… Пока открываю глаза, успеваю прочитать мантру Прибежища с визуализацией - либо в том варианте, который давал Намкай Норбу: «(…) Гуру(…)-Дэва(…)-Дакини(…)», либо в другом, по линии Кагью.

Еще не проснувшись, ползу под душ. :-)  

Как только вступил в контакт с водой, в голове, уже «автоматом», т.е. подсознательно, включается мантра очищения Пяти элементов. Там нет особо сложных визуализаций, а действует она, как защитная и очищающая одновременно. Т.е. последовательно визуализируются первоэлементы: пространство, воздух, вода, огонь, земля в виде соответствующего света. Ну и читается (один-три раза, можно и больше) сама мантра. 

Далее, пока еще из душа не вылез, делаю простенькую Гуру-йогу с белым «А» и Прибежищем, потом начитываю стослоговую мантру Вадржасаттвы с визуализацией… Пока вытираюсь полотенцем и высыхаю  :Smilie:  - посвящаю заслуги от проведенных практик на благо всех живых существ.

Далее, перед алтарем несколько раз читаю одну из кратких мантр Гуру Ринпоче, т.е. Падмасамбхавы… Пока одеваюсь, выключаю свет в прихожей - читаю про себя несколько мантр зеленой Тары и Одзер Ченмы (Маричи) - это мантры для успешного пути и отсутствия препятствий на нем.

Далее - в автобус (мне ехать до работы всего три остановки). Когда сажусь в любой транспорт - сразу же автоматически в голове включается мантра Зеленой Тары с визуализацией… и выключается сразу же, как выхожу на остановке.

Дальше мне идти через парк - примерно минут 10. Людей там нет с утра практических никаких. Поэтому я тихонько-тихонько, почти себе под нос, опять начинаю делать Гуру-йогу: вначале девять очистительных дыханий (они приняты во многих направлениях Ваджраяны), ну, разве что руки не поднимаю и не сгибаю, чтобы людей не беспокоить,  :Smilie:  но движение по правому-левому-центральному каналам воздуха, заполнение радужным светом тела, выдыхание загрязненного воздуха, представляющего основные омрачения: гнев, привязанность и неведение, отчетливо представляю.

Потом (опять) – читаю мантру очищения Пяти элементов с соответствующими визуализациями. Потом – принимаю прибежище и делаю саму Гуру-йогу. Потом пою Песню Ваджра без каких-либо визуализаций. 

Потом, закончив, посвящаю заслуги на благо всех живых существ.

Если остается время (а оно остается!) - начинаю Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го. Растворяя его в себе, захожу на работу.

Ближе к обеду, иду в буфет, потом сажусь у себя в кабинете, закрываюсь и читаю короткую Ганапуджу Джигме Лингпа - 1-3 раза, в зависимости от степени голода  :Smilie: 

Возвращаюсь домой - всё разворачивается в обратном порядке. 
Т.е. в автобусе - мантра Зеленой Тары, потом, под душем - мантра очищения Пяти элементов, потом стослоговая Ваджрасаттвы.

Ужинаю - читаю краткую Ганапуджу.

Если есть время и желание - делаю перед сном какую-нибудь из «формальных», т.е. «сидячих» практик - допустим, полную практику своего Идама - [УДАЛЕНО] (в сверхгневной форме). Посвящаю заслуги. 

Засыпая, стараюсь делать ночную практику - т.е. с визуализацией красного «А» в горловой чакре и с соответствующей позой засыпания… Или просто визуализирую ЕС Кармапу и читаю его мантру… 

Собственно, примерно так и проходит день  :Smilie:  

… Кроме этого,  в выходные могу сделать полную ганапуджу (давно, кстати, что-то не делал), какую-нибудь другую практику - допустим, 25 Пространств Самантабхадры, практику Долгой Жизни и тому подобное - в зависимости от желания и настроения…

Словом, я описал общую схему. 

Даже если я что-то пропускаю (хотя обычно из «дневной» схемы не упускаю ничего, за исключением «формальной» вечерней практики), то особо сильно не переживаю… Со временем такие привычки сами по себе въедаются в плоть и кровь и ты уже не задумываешься над тем - помнить о них или нет: все происходит как бы «само», автоматически… Но это отнюдь не значит, что сами практики проходят так же «автоматически», т.е. бездумно. Наоборот, стараюсь подходить к ним ответственно, т.е. с соответствующими визуализациями и т.п.

С очистительными практиками Пяти элементов происходит так: вышел на солнышко (элемент огня), читаешь (сейчас у меня это уже чисто автоматически) ОМ Б-М (…) сваха! … Подул ветерок (тоже один из элементов, т.е. воздух) - ОМ Я... и так далее… Под дождик попал, плаваешь в море или просто руки под водой моешь -  работаешь уже с элементом воды… Ну и так далее…

Ну, … все почти рассказал.

----------

Gsar Skyes (13.07.2010), Kamal (28.05.2011), Leonurus (02.06.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (12.05.2009)

----------


## Inbongo

2 eternal jew

Большое спасибо.  А как быть с основными практиками Дзогчен, трекчо, лхатонг, про тогьял понятно, в условиях города вообще речи не идет.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Да, забыл сказать, что если нахожусь на каком-нибудь сверхскучном мероприятии, типа совещания, заседании различных советов, где присутствует так человек 100-800, то это – лучшее место для начитывания того же Ваджрасаттвы (с распространением его действия на всех присутствующих) или для другой замечательной практики: представляете, что вдыхаете-вбираете в себя все страдания, все неурядицы людей, собравшихся в зале, очищаете их, принимаете их на себя, а выдыхаете очищенный радужный свет, который распространяется и входит во всех присутствующих.


*Главное – не забывать посвящать заслуги от каждой проведенной практики на благо всех живых существ!*

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Еще не проснувшись, ползу под душ. :-)


Вы нага?  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Вы нага?



я буга-га :Smilie:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А как быть с основными практиками


Я бы вообще не стал бы ЗДЕСЬ что-то обсуждать. Не то это место...

По поводу "основных практик" Намкай Норбу говорит так: *"Основная практика Дзогчен - ГУРУ-ЙОГА"* ... Потому что "быть в присутствии" - это и есть смешивать свой ум с просветленным умом Гуру.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы нага?


Да!  :Smilie:  Сужу уже по тому, что моюсь три раза в день!




> - Штирлиц, Вы еврей?
> - Нет, я русский!
> - а я - немецкий...

----------


## Inbongo

> Я бы вообще не стал бы ЗДЕСЬ что-то обсуждать. Не то это место...
> 
> По поводу "основных практик" Намкай Норбу говорит так: *"Основная практика Дзогчен - ГУРУ-ЙОГА"* ... Потому что "быть в присутствии" - это и есть смешивать свой ум с просветленным умом Гуру.


Я вполне согласен с вами, я и не хочу обсуждать сами практики, тем более здесь :Smilie:  так же не готов оспаривать какая практика самая важная, какая нет, (есть мнение, что основные те, посредством которых достигается реализация, остальные, либо предварительные, либо основа для выполнения без которых не возможно достичь результатов, в практиках высшего уровня)меня интересует, как практикующие практикуют(прошу прощения за тавтологию) в условиях реалий большого города( не, что практикуют, *а как, умудряются найти время и условия*). Больше всего интересуют практики Дзогчен нежели тантры.

----------


## ullu

> 2 eternal jew
> 
> Большое спасибо.  А как быть с основными практиками Дзогчен, трекчо, лхатонг, про тогьял понятно, в условиях города вообще речи не идет.


С трекчо вообще то проблем не должно быть в любой ситуации ))))))))))))))))))))))
( ржет)

А так формальная практика зависит от вашей загруженности конечно.
Вчером янтра, утром гуру-йога, ночью йога сна, днем сами знаете чего ). Это вполне реально и не сложно.

Но если хочется интенсивности, то в 3 вставать, утром три туна по полтора часа или 4 туна по часу с перерывом в пол часа. Завтрак, душ, работа, вечером тун янтры и тун после янтры на час. Главное нормально пообедать на работе что бы не есть вечером дома перед янтрой.

Утром проблема встать, и спать охота жуть. Вечером все вокруг шумят и смотрят телевизоры. Вечером проще.

Ну это я тут поумничала, а сама то я не могу так )

----------


## Inbongo

> С трекчо вообще то проблем не должно быть в любой ситуации ))))))))))))))))))))))
> ( ржет)
> 
> )


Ага вообще проблем нет в никакой ситуации, если вообще всегда в мачупе находишься, особенно когда в метро заносят в вагон или на дороге подрезают))))))) 
(тоже ржет)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> днем сами знаете чего


Как правило, "ЭТО" все-таки оставляют на ночь?!  :Smilie:  ... Или вся ночь уходит на йогу сна?  :Smilie: 

По поводу раннего просыпания: ЕС Далай-лама сам так советует и сам так рано встает - именно для занятий практикой... 

А недавно (я ярко выраженная "сова"!) почему-то каждую ночь стал просыпаться ровно в 4.34 (даже по часам проверять не надо было)...  И - никакого сна, хоть убей. Вначале просто так валялся. Потом подумал: да какого черта, почему бы такую уйму времени (почти 4 часа) не использовать на практику?! И стал заниматься. Я никакой не "жаворонок", просто времени, бесцельно утекающего, стало жалко...

----------


## ullu

> Ага вообще проблем нет в никакой ситуации, если вообще всегда в мачупе находишься, особенно когда в метро заносят в вагон или на дороге подрезают))))))) 
> (тоже ржет)


Ну вообще, кроме шуток, трекчо это же четыре чожага, а четыре чожага сами по себе подразумевают что не требуется никаких особых условий или времени для практики.
Поэтому фраза "где найти условия и время для практики трекчо" он сама по себе анекдот получается :Smilie: 
Может вы имели ввиду что-то другое? Какую то другую практику?

----------


## ullu

> Как правило, "ЭТО" все-таки оставляют на ночь?!  ... Или вся ночь уходит на йогу сна?


Вот такое вот хреновое лето , да)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

"а четыре чожага сами по себе подразумевают что не требуется никаких особых условий или времени для практики," *когда находишься в состоянии Дзогчен.*

----------


## ullu

> "а четыре чожага сами по себе подразумевают что не требуется никаких особых условий или времени для практики," *когда находишься в состоянии Дзогчен.*


Это масло масляное.
*четыре чожага* - как это может быть не когда находишься в состоянии Дзогчен?
Чожаги без состояния дзогчен невозможны. Не бывает такого.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это масло масляное.
> *четыре чожага* - как это может быть не когда находишься в состоянии Дзогчен?
> Чожаги без состояния дзогчен невозможны. Не бывает такого.


Бывает такое у "продвинутых практиков"  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Ну вообще, кроме шуток, трекчо это же четыре чожага, а четыре чожага сами по себе подразумевают что не требуется никаких особых условий или времени для практики.
> Поэтому фраза "где найти условия и время для практики трекчо" он сама по себе анекдот получается
> Может вы имели ввиду что-то другое? Какую то другую практику?


Вы сейчас говорите, о том если уже достигнуты результаты в практике, и состояние мачупы присутствует в любой ситуации, я конечно понимаю, может вы действительно достигли такого уровня в практике, что находитесь в естественном состоянии всегда, тогда не понятно чего вы делаете на форуме, а не обрели Джа лю, говорить о таких результатах трекчо можно, как минимум после шестилетнего ретрита :Smilie:  Может это вы имеете ввиду какую-то другую практику?

----------


## ullu

А как вы практикуете трекчо не в любой ситуации?

----------


## ullu

Вот я прочитала
:Ученику, обладающему высокими способностями, нет нужды в медитации или размышлении, ему нужно лишь принять решение. Посредством этого твердого решения достигается освобождение. В этом состоит метод системы Трекчо.
(с) Капли сердца Дхармакаи.

Я не очень понимаю как это можно практиковать не в любой ситуации?
Ведь здесь не должно быть никаких усилий. 
А если есть усилия (внешние или внутренние) то , я так понимаю, это какой-то другой метод для развития созерцания, но не трекчо. Нет?
Ведь тут же ясно написано в чем состоит метод системы трекчо.

----------


## Inbongo

> Вот я прочитала
> :Ученику, обладающему высокими способностями, нет нужды в медитации или размышлении, ему нужно лишь принять решение. Посредством этого твердого решения достигается освобождение. В этом состоит метод системы Трекчо.
> (с) Капли сердца Дхармакаи.
> 
> Я не очень понимаю как это можно практиковать не в любой ситуации?
> Ведь здесь не должно быть никаких усилий. 
> А если есть усилия (внешние или внутренние) то , я так понимаю, это какой-то другой метод для развития созерцания, но не трекчо. Нет?
> Ведь тут же ясно написано в чем состоит метод системы трекчо.


Ученику с высшими способностями достаточно показать зеркало и кристал и он достигает реализации, в нашу эпоху нет живых существ с высшими способностями, я вас понял спасибо за ответы, есть адекватные мнения, а не праздные рассуждения о сверх способоностях?

----------


## Inbongo

> А как вы практикуете трекчо не в любой ситуации?


Как только появляется возможность уезжаю в горы на максимально возможный срок. Как то не получается практиковать в метро или в пробках на машине, а тешить себя иллюзией что я такой сверхспособный не хочется тем более даже если учитель может находиться в мачупе только после долгих лет проведенных в практике в отшельничестве, то о чем вы вообще говорите я не понимаю

----------


## Eternal Jew

Есть хороший и смешной рассказ Намкая Норбу Ринпоче о том, как ему в молодости наконец-то достался ретритный домик в горах, в красивом, уединеннейшем месте (рассказываю не дословно, поэтому могу и приврать). 

Условия - идеальные. 
Вокруг - никого. 
Тишина, красота и прочие преимущества.
Плюс - кто-то (как и принято) приносит еду и т.п.

Ринпоче с воодушевлением сел практиковать. 
Дальше, рассказывает он, первую ночь дико кричали и дрались обезьяны. Практиковать было невозможно. Утром и днем было тоже невозможно, но уже по причине огромного количества птиц. Так продолжалось постоянно. После этого, - резюмировал Ринпоче, я начал кое-что понимать по поводу "уединенного места для практики"  :Smilie: 

Еще более определенно и красочно сказал об этом известный американский писатель Дж. Сэллинджер (цитирую также по памяти):

*"Как только вы найдете прекрасное, уединенное и безопасное место, всегда найдется злоумышленник, который напишет вам слово "Х.." прямо перед вашим носом!"*

 :Smilie:  Причем, добавляю я к Сэллинджеру - и злоумышленника специально искать не придется. Это будет ваш собственный неустойчивый ум!  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Как только появляется возможность уезжаю в горы на максимально возможный срок. Как то не получается практиковать в метро или в пробках на машине, а тешить себя иллюзией что я такой сверхспособный не хочется тем более даже если учитель может находиться в мачупе только после долгих лет проведенных в практике в отшельничестве, то о чем вы вообще говорите я не понимаю


Я говорю о том, что трекчо и практики для развития способностей к созерцанию это разные вещи.
Если вы практикуете трекчо, то вы уже способны применять принцип практики трекчо - ничего не изменять.
Если вы не способны, то о практике трекчо не может идти речи.
Если вы отвлекаетесь в машине в пробке то надо понять почему, какой способности не хватает, и развить её, а не убегать от этого в горы и не думать - я практикую трекчо, а в машине это невозмжно, поэтмоу надо ехать в горы.
Имхо надо думать - у меня не получается практиковать в машине, значит мне недостает какой-то способности, надо выяснить что это за способность, подобрать практику для её развития и выполнять её до тех пор, пока я не смогу не отлвекаться и в машине тоже.
Мне не жалко что бы вы в горы ездили, но по другому практиковать в городе не получится.

----------


## ullu

> Ученику с высшими способностями достаточно показать зеркало и кристал и он достигает реализации, в нашу эпоху нет живых существ с высшими способностями, я вас понял спасибо за ответы, есть адекватные мнения, а не праздные рассуждения о сверх способоностях?


4 туна утром и 2 вечером. В выходные можно делать больше.
Только трекчо тут опять не причем )

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Как то не получается практиковать в метро или в пробках на машине, а тешить себя иллюзией что я такой сверхспособный


ИМХО, для начала достаточно разобраться со своим влечением/отвращением. Всё на свете - великое совершенство, и пробки тоже. Просто расслабьтесь, сохраняя осознавание, без принятия и отвержения. Вас учат без конца учителя, что всё проявленное самосовершенно - так почему же вы им не верите? Я лично, когда прохожу мимо мусорки или дохлой собаки, всегда с наслаждением вдыхаю запах.  :Cool:  Очень интенсивное ощущение, если не вешать на него сразу ярлык "не ндравится".

ЗЫ. Пять видов нектара не предлагать - до этого ещё не домедитировался.  :Cool:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А когда убиваете, то тоже все видится самосовершенным?

ЗЫ: да и еще вопросик на засыпку... если все самосовершенного то с чего тогда отвращение к практике в метро или в машине не самосовершенно? почему убегание в горы не самосовершенно? зачем с чем-то разбираться ведь всё самосовершенно?

----------


## ullu

В мануалах ясно сказано -
Природа всех вещей недвойственна,
Собственное состояние каждой из них - за пределами ума.
Нет такого понятия, чтобы определить состояние как оно есть,
но видение все же проявляется: все есть благо.
Все уже совершенно, и поэтому, преодолев болезнь усилия,
находишь себя в самосовершенном состоянии: таково созерцание.

Зачем задавать уточняющие вопросы, а это что тоже совершенно, а это что тоже благо? Если ясно написано - ВСЁ есть благо и все совершенно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В мануалах ясно сказано -
> Природа всех вещей недвойственна,
> Собственное состояние каждой из них - за пределами ума.
> Нет такого понятия, чтобы определить состояние как оно есть,
> но видение все же проявляется: все есть благо.
> Все уже совершенно, и поэтому, преодолев болезнь усилия,
> находишь себя в самосовершенном состоянии: таково созерцание.
> 
> Зачем задавать уточняющие вопросы, а это что тоже совершенно, а это что тоже благо? Если ясно написано - ВСЁ есть благо и все совершенно.


Зачем вы тогда советуете человеку с чем-то разбираться? раз сказано что ВСЁ есть благо и всё совершенно, то и его отвращение к практике в метро и желание практиковать в горах так же совершенно. И лучше уехать в горы, чем обманывать себя, что практикуешь в пробке.

----------


## Bagira

> Зачем вы тогда советуете человеку с чем-то разбираться? раз сказано что ВСЁ есть благо и всё совершенно, то и его отвращение к практике в метро и желание практиковать в горах так же совершенно.


Советуют добрые и отзывчивые практикующие преодолевшие эти проблемы  ,кторые хотят что бы практикующему легче практиковалось ,щедро делятся  своим пониманием проблемы .На самом деле меня такой вопрос интересует : после посещений Учения у выбранного Учителя получить ответы на возникшие вопросы в ходе практике можно только у участников форума или есть какая то обратная связь с Учителем... Насколько я понимаю человек предоставлен сам себе и Учению которое изучает ...

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вчером янтра, утром гуру-йога, ночью йога сна, днем сами знаете чего ).


Почему янтра вечером, а не утром? Вы совсем сова?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...преодолевшие эти проблемы ,..


Какие могут быть проблемы? ведь всё самосовершенно :Smilie: )

----------


## ullu

> Зачем вы тогда советуете человеку с чем-то разбираться? раз сказано что ВСЁ есть благо и всё совершенно, то и его отвращение к практике в метро и желание практиковать в горах так же совершенно. И лучше уехать в горы, чем обманывать себя, что практикуешь в пробке.


Если хотите спорить о том что не все на самом деле самосовершенно, то это не ко мне, а к Гарабу Дордже, пожалуйста.

----------


## ullu

> Почему янтра вечером, а не утром? Вы совсем сова?


Вы практикуете янтру?

----------


## ullu

> Советуют добрые и отзывчивые практикующие преодолевшие эти проблемы  ,кторые хотят что бы практикующему легче практиковалось ,щедро делятся  своим пониманием проблемы .На самом деле меня такой вопрос интересует : после посещений Учения у выбранного Учителя получить ответы на возникшие вопросы в ходе практике можно только у участников форума или есть какая то обратная связь с Учителем... Насколько я понимаю человек предоставлен сам себе и Учению которое изучает ...


Есть инструкторы, которые компетентны и могут ответить на определенный круг вопросов, и есть связь с учителем. есть опытные практикующие, которые могут объяснить какие-то детали практики, есть обучающие ретриты и есть система обучения СМС..

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если хотите спорить о том что не все на самом деле самосовершенно, то это не ко мне, а к Гарабу Дордже, пожалуйста.


А причем здесь Гараб Дордже? вы же говорите человеку, что его представления, что надо в горы уезжать, не самосовершенны, причем опираясь на наставления Учителей, что всё самосовершенно. И я спрашиваю вас, в чем представления Луки не самосовершенны? почему ему надо делать как-то по-другому, не так как он это себе представляет? а представляет он как я понял, что в спокойном месте в горах он утвердится в воззрении и медитации, а уж только потом будет применять верное поведение в условиях города. Не вижу причин, чтобы он поступал как-то по-другому, так как это соответствует наставлениям.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вы практикуете янтру?


Начал в том виде, в котором ее давал Фабио на ретрите ННР в Москве. Кстати, я правильно понимаю, что семенной слог элемента воды "В-М", а элемента огня "R-M"?

----------


## ullu

> вы же говорите человеку, что его представления, что надо в горы уезжать, не самосовершенны


Где?

----------


## ullu

> Начал в том виде, в котором ее давал Фабио на ретрите ННР в Москве. Кстати, я правильно понимаю, что семенной слог элемента воды "В-М", а элемента огня "R-M"?


Да.
Янтру лучше вечером практиковать , я не могу найти сейчас точно почему так рекомендуется, одна из причин была простая, что тело утром ещё не так хорошо размято, как вечером. Вторая была вроде связана с временем и активностью элементов в определенные часы.
Но конечно можно это делать и утром, но мне утром янтру сложновато, я после утренних физических упраженений весь день уставшая.
Если это важно, то уточните у инструкторов лучше.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Где?


...



> ...а не убегать от этого в горы и не думать - я практикую трекчо, а в машине это невозмжно, поэтмоу надо ехать в горы.

----------


## ullu

Так и где же я написала, что его представления не самосовершенны?

Вывод о том, что раз что-то надо делать, то все наверное не так уж самосовершенно - не правильный. Я его не делаю, поэтому я не пишу о том, что что-то может быть не самосовершенно.
Все самосовершенно, но надо делать правильные действия. Здесь нет никакого противоречия.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Когда всё самосовершенно нет не правильных и не неправильных действий...

----------


## Inbongo

Что-то я ни как не пойму, о чем речь идет, я не спрашивал, как нужно практиковать и где трекчо, об этом мне абсолютно ясно все из слов учителя. Вопрос был кто, как справляется. Ну раз уж разговор зашел в такое русло - то я не собираюсь оспаривать чьи-либо возрения по поводу того, что можно с успехом заниматься практиками ведущими к непосредственной реализации в условиях такого города например, как Москва. Да развивать способность находиться в естественном состоянии в условиях тотально отвлечения, может быть, но еще раз повторюсь, есть четкие наставления, даже в обще доступных книгах, где четко говорится, что добиться интеграции постоянного присутствия и нахождения в природе ума, можно только после шестилетнего ретрита, или хотя бы трех летнего, и тогда уже можно жить и в мегаполисе, находиться в толпе и не терять естественного присутствия. Можно конечно тешить себя надеждами, что дескать такой я весь способный, что все постоянно нахожусь в 
ригпе, и еще при этом могу находиться на форуме и размышлять о том, какой я чудесный и все понял. А как же решение войти в недеяние? Как же стремление не выполнять известных типов деятельности ведущих к отвлечению?Или уже достигнуто состояние когда четыре действия выполняются с полным осознованием?
Цитата:
"...все действия 
объединяются с самопорожденной мудростью, которая возникает естественным образом. 
Когда ты совершаешь любое из четырех действий, не пытаясь планировать или 
изменить что-либо, но просто оставляя все как есть, - это именуется “Спонтанно 
Порожденной Мудростью”. 

 Четыре действия - это принятие пищи, сон, сидение и испражнение; так что 
вы должны сохранять естественное состояние постоянно..."

Цитата: 
"...Решения без деяния делятся на три вида. Первый - устранение всех ошибок; второй 
- объяснение того, что означает решение без деяния, и третий - решение выполнять 
практику без практики. 

В качестве введения предположим, что кто-то задает такой вопрос относительно 
самой идеи: *если вы говорите, что все является самоосвобожденным, независимо от 
вашего понимания, и что самсара и нирвана самоосвобождаются на все времена в 
прошлом и будущем, - тогда вам нет необходимости делать вообще что-либо? Похоже, 
вы придерживаетесь ошибочной идеи, что совсем ничего не нужно делать.* 

В ответ можно сказать, что если человек принимает решение войти в великое деяние 
без деяния, то тогда существуют *двенадцать методов деяния*. Если кто-либо делает 
больше, чем заключено в них, то он делает *слишком много - и он еще глубже 
погрузится в водоворот самсары..."*


Я надеюсь, хоть примерно становится ясно, что я имел в виду под тем, кто как справляется с практически полной невозможности выполнять практику в условиях города. Не имеется в виду начитывание мантр под душем и т.д., 

Цитата:
"...
Цитата из “Тродрел Намкхаданг Ньемпай Гью (спрос брал нам мкха' данг мньям па'й 
ргьюд)” дает более детальное объяснение: “Если ты делаешь слишком много, ты не 
можешь пребывать в реальной истине. Если ты берешь на себя слишком много видов 
деятельности - это значит, что ты следуешь путем зла. Поэтому, освободившись от 
напряжения и иллюзий, пребывай на “пути без деяния”..."

Цитата:
"...*Если ты не достиг полного понимания естественного состояния, тогда все 
практики, такие как повторение мантр и т.д., рассматриваются как усилие.* Но если 
ты полностью постиг это состояние, то ни одно из этих действий больше не 
является важным. И таким образом ты можешь делать противоположное. Подобную 
точку зрения выразил Лонгченпа (клонг чен раб 'бьямс па): “Если ты не постиг 
естественное состояние, ты должен пытаться накапливать заслуги и практиковать 
бодхичитту, покаяние и т.д.” Но под противоположным здесь не подразумевается 
принятие оппозиционных взглядов еретических школ или оппонента. Имеется в виду 
то, что *если человек постоянно пребывает в естественном состоянии, он свободен 
от заблуждения - поэтому не имеет значения, повторяет ли он мантру, практикует 
визуализацию или делает что-то еще. Это подобно пребыванию в пространстве. Какой 
бы кистью - с черной или белой краской - ты ни проводил в пространстве, никаких 
следов оставаться не будет.* Когда ты впервые слышишь это учение, ты можешь 
попасть в заблуждение, поскольку оно *имеет силу только для того, кто может 
оставаться в естественном состоянии, не отвлекаясь и не поддаваясь никаким 
воздействиям.* Такая свобода является результатом, плодом..."

Такого состояния можно достичь, только многолетней практикой в уединении, и не надо тешить себя мыслями(уже абсурд "тешить себя мыслями"), что типа а зачем в горы, я и так уже все понял, и в метро и под душем нормально нахожусь в мачупе.

Цитата:
"...Человек, который достиг этой способности, никогда не оказывается вовлеченным 
в действия или мысли..."
Сам процесс общения на форуме уже показывает, то, что не получается видимо пока достичь этой способности* да Ullu*??? Так о чем вы вообще речь ведете???

Цитата:
"...Когда Лопон впервые прибыл в Сваямбху (Непал) в 1944 году, он 
познакомился там с несколькими тибетцами, с ними он путешествовал на протяжении 
нескольких дней. Один из его спутников был бывшим монахом, который имел жену и 
детей, и он нес на спине огромный багаж. Еще будучи монахом, он встретился в 
горах с Дега Ринпоче, знаменитым Дзогченпой, и впоследствии он отказался от 
своего монашеского одеяния, так как почувствовал себя сильно связанным обетами 
винаи. Но Лопон заметил, что в не меньшей степени он был связан своими детьми. И 
тот ответил, что в Дзогчен говорится, что не имеет значения то, чем ты 
занимаешься, поэтому он был свободен делать что угодно, и это прекрасно. *Но это 
полное непонимание сути Дзогчен. Эти учения приемлемы только в том случае, если 
вы полностью погружены в естественное состояние. Это обусловливается вашей 
практикой*..."

----------


## Inbongo

> ИМХО, для начала достаточно разобраться со своим влечением/отвращением. Всё на свете - великое совершенство, и пробки тоже. Просто расслабьтесь, сохраняя осознавание, без принятия и отвержения. Вас учат без конца учителя, что всё проявленное самосовершенно - так почему же вы им не верите? Я лично, когда прохожу мимо мусорки или дохлой собаки, всегда с наслаждением вдыхаю запах.  Очень интенсивное ощущение, если не вешать на него сразу ярлык "не ндравится".
> 
> ЗЫ. Пять видов нектара не предлагать - до этого ещё не домедитировался.


При чем здесь влечения/отвращения, я не говорил, что мне не нравится практиковать в метро(бред какой-то)я сказал, что не получается, я бы с удовольствием, но приходится осазновать не только как все самосовершено, но и на какой станции выходить на этой или следующей :EEK!: 

Или не вешать ярлык "интенсивное" да :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

> 4 туна утром и 2 вечером. В выходные можно делать больше.
> Только трекчо тут опять не причем )


А непосредственно в течении туна, трекчо тоже не причем????? :EEK!: 
Но зато он причем в метро и  в пробках :Big Grin:

----------


## Inbongo

> Есть хороший и смешной рассказ Намкая Норбу Ринпоче о том, как ему в молодости наконец-то достался ретритный домик в горах, в красивом, уединеннейшем месте (рассказываю не дословно, поэтому могу и приврать). 
> 
> Условия - идеальные. 
> Вокруг - никого. 
> Тишина, красота и прочие преимущества.
> Плюс - кто-то (как и принято) приносит еду и т.п.
> 
> Ринпоче с воодушевлением сел практиковать. 
> Дальше, рассказывает он, первую ночь дико кричали и дрались обезьяны. Практиковать было невозможно. Утром и днем было тоже невозможно, но уже по причине огромного количества птиц. Так продолжалось постоянно. После этого, - резюмировал Ринпоче, я начал кое-что понимать по поводу "уединенного места для практики" 
> ...


Может быть он понял, что нужно место без обезьян и птиц?
Или стал практиковать в машине, там конечно меньше отвлечений?

----------


## Inbongo

> В мануалах ясно сказано -
> Природа всех вещей недвойственна,
> Собственное состояние каждой из них - за пределами ума.
> Нет такого понятия, чтобы определить состояние как оно есть,
> но видение все же проявляется: все есть благо.
> Все уже совершенно, и поэтому, преодолев болезнь усилия,
> находишь себя в самосовершенном состоянии: таково созерцание.
> 
> Зачем задавать уточняющие вопросы, а это что тоже совершенно, а это что тоже благо? Если ясно написано - ВСЁ есть благо и все совершенно.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...8&postcount=43

----------


## ullu

> Когда всё самосовершенно нет не правильных и не неправильных действий...


Все самосовершенно уже прямо сейчас. Так что сами видите.

----------


## ullu

> А непосредственно в течении туна, трекчо тоже не причем?????
> Но зато он причем в метро и  в пробках


А вы что делаете туны трекчо, да?
Садитесь и входите в ригпа что ли? :Smilie:  А потом тун заканчивается и вы из него выходите?

----------


## Sadhak

> есть четкие наставления, даже в обще доступных книгах, где четко говорится, что добиться интеграции постоянного присутствия и нахождения в природе ума, *можно только* после шестилетнего ретрита, или хотя бы трех летнего, и тогда уже можно жить и в мегаполисе, находиться в толпе и не терять естественного присутствия.


Эм, нет, не "только". Если есть для такового соответствующие способности, а все вроде бы согласились и признают, что такие люди точно были, значит вот это - "только" уже нельзя читать и понимать буквально.



> А как же решение войти в недеяние? Как же стремление не выполнять известных типов деятельности ведущих к отвлечению?Или уже достигнуто состояние когда четыре действия выполняются с полным осознованием?


 "Недеяние", не означает "не делать". Ну, и ничего не мешает пытаться не отвлекаться в тех условиях, которые у нас есть в данный момент. Это не значит "отрубиться" и быть не способным проявлять какую-то необходимую для текущих обстоятельств активность. Иначе практика грозит сократиться до исчезающе малых промежутков времени, которое нам кажется более для нее подходящем. ННР сравнивал это с ситуацией, когда мы только начинаем учиться водить автомобиль и вымученно напряжены и сконцентрированы, чтобы не врезаться. Но немного позже, уже давно "практикуя вождение", мы в это время уже совершенно расслаблены, можем болтать, что-то думать и заниматься еще сотней дел.



> Я надеюсь, хоть примерно становится ясно, что я имел в виду под тем, кто как справляется с практически полной невозможности выполнять практику в условиях города.


Я думаю, что под практикой Вы имеете в виду что-то свое и особенное. "Мгновенное присутствие" не требует ни сложнейших визуализаций, ни полного покоя, темноты или сосредоточения. Поэтому "душ" или "горы" тут ни при чем, есть проблема в наличии опыта ригпа, а потому и концептуализации о нем и искуственном загоне ума в одно из таких его воображаемых состояний. Все, имхо конечно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все самосовершенно уже прямо сейчас. Так что сами видите.


Всё самосовершенно = состоянию Дзогчен. а не нашему менталолому.

----------


## ullu

> Всё самосовершенно = состоянию Дзогчен. а не нашему менталолому.


Так состояние Дзогчен это состояние реальности, такой, какая она есть прямо сейчас.
В этом то весь и прикол.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Так состояние Дзогчен это состояние реальности, такой, какая она есть прямо сейчас.
> В этом то весь и прикол.


"Состояние Дзогчен" = прикол прямо сейчас? )))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пожалуйста, не флудите и не переиначивайте мысли собеседника.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так состояние Дзогчен это состояние реальности, такой, какая она есть прямо сейчас.
> В этом то весь и прикол.


Нет прикол в том, что Дзогчен это не описание реальности и не ее состояние, это собственное состояние, которое необходимо обнаружить. А пока оно не обнаружено нет никакого Дзогчена, есть только отвлечение со всеми вытекающими. Даже если обнаружно, то когда в нем не находишься, нет никакого Дзогчена, есть только Гуру, который передал метод, котороый необходимо применить, чтобы не пребывать в отвлечении, а Дзогчена в этот момент самосовершенного нету.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Нет прикол в том, что Дзогчен это не описание реальности и не ее состояние, это собственное состояние, которое необходимо обнаружить. А пока оно не обнаружено нет никакого Дзогчена, есть только отвлечение со всеми вытекающими.


Хотел навести на размышление ullu своим "флудерским" вопросом, но Вы всё испортили. За что Вас и благодарю. )))

----------


## ullu

> Нет прикол в том, что Дзогчен это не описание реальности и не ее состояние, это собственное состояние, которое необходимо обнаружить. А пока оно не обнаружено нет никакого Дзогчена, есть только отвлечение со всеми вытекающими. Даже если обнаружно, то когда в нем не находишься, нет никакого Дзогчена, есть только Гуру, который передал метод, котороый необходимо применить, чтобы не пребывать в отвлечении, а Дзогчена в этот момент самосовершенного нету.


Ну вы можете придумывать что угодно, но в Шести ваджрных строках написано, что все УЖЕ совершенно.
и ПОЭТОМУ, преодолев болезнь усилия, находишь себя в самосовершенном состоянии.
А вот как вы собираетесь обнаружить то, чего нет, это загадка, конечно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

К сожалению, это вы придумали себе красивый и удобный Дзогчен. Дальше обсуждать бессмысленно, Ринпоче каждый ретрит твердит об этом, только каждый уверен, что это не про него, а про кого-то другого. Только вот он нам про нас говорит.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче каждый ретрит твердит о том, что нужно не убегать от окружающей реальности, а "integrate". Работать с теми обстоятельствами, что есть.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> я не говорил, что мне не нравится практиковать в метро (бред какой-то), я сказал, что не получается. Я бы с удовольствием, но приходится осознавать не только как все самосовершенно, но и на какой станции выходить - на этой или следующей


Не понял, каким образом последнее может мешать вашему осознаванию. Вы считаете, что в ригпа нет мыслей и действий??

----------


## Тацумоку

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче каждый ретрит твердит о том, что нужно не убегать от окружающей реальности, а "integrate". Работать с теми обстоятельствами, что есть.


Совершенно верно. Что, однако, не мешает Ринпоче проводить ритриты в специальных условиях. )))
P.S. А как можно в принципе "убежать" от реальности, если те же специальные условия ритрита и будут окружающей реальностью. ))))))))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Но не шестилетние ретриты. Кстати, разве кто-то здесь возражал против периодических ретритов?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче каждый ретрит твердит о том, что нужно не убегать от окружающей реальности, а "integrate". Работать с теми обстоятельствами, что есть.


А кто то убегает? Если человек соображает что интеграция, это пребывание в состоянии Дзогчен в любых обстоятельствах. И что у него это не получается в условиях города, и он уезжает в горы. Это он убегает от реальности по-вашему? по-моему он еще лучше работает с обстоятельствами, чем те у кого само собой все самосовершенно без Дзогченов всяких.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Но не шестилетние ретриты. Кстати, разве кто-то здесь возражал против периодических ретритов?


Если кто-то считает, что ему нужен шестилетний ритрит, почему бы нет? Другое дело, что отказ от практики на основании довода о невозможности такого ритрита в настоящем неконструктивен.

----------


## ullu

> К сожалению, это вы придумали себе красивый и удобный Дзогчен. Дальше обсуждать бессмысленно, Ринпоче каждый ретрит твердит об этом, только каждый уверен, что это не про него, а про кого-то другого. Только вот он нам про нас говорит.


Я не придумывала Шесть ваджрных строк, я бы может быть очень хотела бы, но нет, это придумала не я.

----------


## ullu

> Но не шестилетние ретриты. Кстати, разве кто-то здесь возражал против периодических ретритов?


Да и против шестилетних никто не возражает, но что, у кого-то есть возможность?

----------


## Bagira

Извините ,но хочется уточнить как определить ,''что преодолел болезнь усилия'' и приравнивается ли это ''пути вне учения "...Отвечать прошу как оно есть по учению, а не по домыслам и предположениям, Если вопрос не коректен, то так и скажите ,что вопрос поставлен некоректно....

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И что у него это не получается в условиях города, и он уезжает в горы. Это он убегает от реальности по-вашему?


Боюсь, в горах с таким настроем тоже может не получиться. И шо тогда делать?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> Извините ,но хочется уточнить как определить ,''что преодолел болезнь усилия'' и приравнивается ли это ''пути вне учения "...Отвечать прошу как оно есть по учению, а не по домыслам и предположениям, Если вопрос не коректен, то так и скажите ,что вопрос поставлен некоректно....


Вы получаете передачу от учителя Дзогчен.
Во время передачи вы обнаруживаете ( или нет ) знание состояния присутствия.
Вы практикуете в соответствии с наставлениями.
Посредством практики вы обнаруживаете знание состояния присутствия много раз.
Тогда вам становится понятно как делать это:
"
Чтобы практиковать, нет необходимости принимать какую-либо особую позу или устремлять куда-то взгляд; вы не должны никоим образом ставить свое существование в зависимость от чего бы то ни было, вам надо только оставаться в естественном состоянии. 
Усилие и чувство долга, возникающие от беспокойства и напряженности, - это типичные проявления рассудочного мышления, и в этих строках они сравниваются с болезнью, преодолев которую вы находите себя наконец в измерении исконной осознанности состояния самосовершенства. Реальное состояние не может быть создано или построено: это истинное внутренне присущее состояние каждой сущности, привязанной к относительному состоянию тела, речи и ума. Когда имеется знание этого состояния без усилия, без ограничения себя рамками занятий практикой, наше раскрепощенное присутствие соединяется со всей нашей жизнью в целом. Таким образом, наше созерцание становится беспрерывным, и, когда вы достигаете этого состояния, качества самосовершенства, называемые "тремя телами", проявляются сами собой, точно так же как светят солнечные лучи, когда солнце всходит на небе."
Это цитата из коментария Намкай Норбу Ринпоче к Шести ваджрным строфам.
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/namhaidz.htm

Для того что бы лучше и яснее понять разницу между омраченным умом и мгновенным присутствием вы практикуете рушены и семдзины.

А вот по поводу пути вне учения я не знаю.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

да нафег ток тогда столько методов нужно непонятно :Smilie:  так они для прикола... в том же Лонгде, сохранение нужной позы, нужного дыхания и т.д. и т.п. вы не путайте осознавание которое нужно развивать в обычной жизни, с состоянием Дзогчен, которое обнаруживается и развивается только в серьезной практике... а потом уже это всё интегрируется только.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я не придумывала Шесть ваджрных строк, я бы может быть очень хотела бы, но нет, это придумала не я.


Шесть ваджрных строф про *!!!состояние Дзогчен!!!*, а не про те моменты, когда мы отвлечены.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Боюсь, в горах с таким настроем тоже может не получиться. И шо тогда делать?


Какой настрой? наставления практически по-любой практике начинаются с необходимости уединения. А когда в уединении разовьешься, тогда уже можно интегрировать с обычной жизнью. И про запахи отвратительные, они совершенны, потому что находишься в состоянии всесовершенства, а не потому что мы переломали свой настрой, что они плохие на тот, что они прекрасны.

----------


## ullu

Там не написано - все совершенно когда человек в состоянии дзочген.
Там написано все уже совершенно.
Вы думаете что Гараб Дордже и тут забыл это написать. Как он забыл 4 завет - делай нендро?

Лонгченпа в Драгоценной сокровищнице ясно объясняет :
"Хотя самсара и нирвана происходят из сферы трёх Кай,
Они не покидают основного пространства, блаженного мира природы явлений."
Как по вашему сансара может не покидать блаженного мира природы явлений и в то же время быть не самосовершенной?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Никто ничего не переламывает, просто по мере прогресса в практике мир становится мандалой блаженства. Сансара меньше давит, меньше проблем и препятствий, а те, что остаются, воспринимаются не так драматично, как раньше.

Практики бывают разные, никто, вроде , не путал лонгде или рушены с осознаванием в повседневной жизни. С кем воюем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bagira

ULLU,большое спасибо ...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Никто ничего не переламывает, просто по мере прогресса в практике мир становится мандалой блаженства. Сансара меньше давит, меньше проблем и препятствий, а те, что остаются, воспринимаются не так драматично, как раньше.


По мере прогресса это постепенный путь...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Там не написано - все совершенно когда человек в состоянии дзочген.
> Там написано все уже совершенно.
> Вы думаете что Гараб Дордже и тут забыл это написать. Как он забыл 4 завет - делай нендро?
> 
> Лонгченпа в Драгоценной сокровищнице ясно объясняет :
> "Хотя самсара и нирвана происходят из сферы трёх Кай,
> Они не покидают основного пространства, блаженного мира природы явлений."
> Как по вашему сансара может не покидать блаженного мира природы явлений и в то же время быть не самосовершенной?


Логченпа и Гараб Дордже ничего не забыли и говорили это из своего состояния, а не из того из которого вы тут доказываете.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> По мере прогресса это постепенный путь...


Так в том и особенность дзогчен, что ознакомление с ригпа происходит непостепенно, а привыкание к этому состоянию, распространение его на всю свою жизнь (то есть собственно практика) происходит постепенно. Или вы хотите сразу джалу?  :EEK!:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так в том и особенность дзогчен, что ознакомление с ригпа происходит непостепенно, а привыкание к этому состоянию, распространение его на всю свою жизнь (то есть собственно практика) происходит постепенно. Или вы хотите сразу джалу?


В том и особенность Дзогчен, что практик четко осознает, когда он в отвлечении, а когда нет. И если он в отвлечении то он с этим работает, а не находится в отвлечении дальше, считая, что всё самосовершенно.

ЗЫ: бедная Аю Кхадро, как ей ваших с ullu наставлений не хватало, просидела бедная почти всю жизнь в тёмном ретрите, заместо того чтобы "интегрироваться" с обычной жизнью...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не "наших с Уллу" - прочтите книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче "Беседы в Конвее" и "Практика в повседневной жизни", там даётся подробное объяснение *для западных учеников Ринпоче*, как им практиковать, уходить в длительные ретриты или не уходить и т.п. У Аю Кхадро были совершенно другие обстоятельства. Тибет до китайской оккупации - это вообще другая цивилизация, почти что инопланетная.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Перечитайте сами, там нигде нету, что если нет устойчивого Ригпа надо корячится и пытаться "интегрироваться" в метро или в машине... в машине мы осознанность развиваем, чтобы потом, когда приобретем устойчивое Ригпа было проще интегрироваться. А устойчивое Ригпа преобретается методами, которые чтобы хоть чуть чуть понять метод надо как минимум неделю ему посвящать, это чтобы метод понять... чтобы его реализовать неизвестно сколько времени потребуется... здесь и ведется речь про длительный ретрит, про который говорит Лука, а не про почудившееся вам убегание из реальной жизни.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Не "наших с Уллу" - прочтите книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче "Беседы в Конвее" и "Практика в повседневной жизни", там даётся подробное объяснение *для западных учеников Ринпоче*, как им практиковать, уходить в длительные ретриты или не уходить и т.п. У Аю Кхадро были совершенно другие обстоятельства. Тибет до китайской оккупации - это вообще другая цивилизация, почти что инопланетная.


Ну правильно, нельзя же сразу людей пугать: прийдут не 10 тысяч человек, а 10 , да из тех останется один. Это называется словом "популяризация", или упайя, если угодно. )))

----------


## Inbongo

> А вы что делаете туны трекчо, да?
> Садитесь и входите в ригпа что ли? А потом тун заканчивается и вы из него выходите?



А вы, что просыпаетесь и сразу в ригпа находитесь, что ли постоянно и вообще никогда не выходите из естественного состояния? Так, что же вы еще до сих пор не реализовались?

----------


## Inbongo

> "Недеяние", не означает "не делать". .


А, что означает "недеяние"?

----------


## Inbongo

> Ну вы можете придумывать что угодно, но в Шести ваджрных строках написано, что все УЖЕ совершенно.
> и ПОЭТОМУ, преодолев болезнь усилия, находишь себя в самосовершенном состоянии.
> А вот как вы собираетесь обнаружить то, чего нет, это загадка, конечно.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...8&postcount=43

----------


## Inbongo

> Не понял, каким образом последнее может мешать вашему осознаванию. Вы считаете, что в ригпа нет мыслей и действий??


Мысли есть, но если вы осознаете, что они есть, это уже не ригпа

----------


## Inbongo

> Я не придумывала Шесть ваджрных строк, я бы может быть очень хотела бы, но нет, это придумала не я.


Зато вы истолковываете их с позиции дуализма.

----------


## Inbongo

> Боюсь, в горах с таким настроем тоже может не получиться. И шо тогда делать?


Простите с каким "таким" настроем, уточните пожалуйста?

----------


## Inbongo

> Вы получаете передачу от учителя Дзогчен.
> Во время передачи вы обнаруживаете ( или нет ) знание состояния присутствия.
> Вы практикуете в соответствии с наставлениями.
> Посредством практики вы обнаруживаете знание состояния присутствия много раз.
> Тогда вам становится понятно как делать это:
> "
> Чтобы практиковать, нет необходимости принимать какую-либо особую позу или устремлять куда-то взгляд; вы не должны никоим образом ставить свое существование в зависимость от чего бы то ни было, вам надо только оставаться в естественном состоянии. 
> Усилие и чувство долга, возникающие от беспокойства и напряженности, - это типичные проявления рассудочного мышления, и в этих строках они сравниваются с болезнью, преодолев которую вы находите себя наконец в измерении исконной осознанности состояния самосовершенства. Реальное состояние не может быть создано или построено: это истинное внутренне присущее состояние каждой сущности, привязанной к относительному состоянию тела, речи и ума. Когда имеется знание этого состояния без усилия, без ограничения себя рамками занятий практикой, наше раскрепощенное присутствие соединяется со всей нашей жизнью в целом. Таким образом, наше созерцание становится беспрерывным, и, когда вы достигаете этого состояния, качества самосовершенства, называемые "тремя телами", проявляются сами собой, точно так же как светят солнечные лучи, когда солнце всходит на небе."
> *Это цитата из коментария Намкай Норбу Ринпоче к Шести ваджрным строфам.*
> ...


Из биографии ННР
"...С 8 лет до 14 лет Норбу Ринпоче учился в монастырском колледже, *выполнял ритриты (медитативные затворничества)* и учился у известных мастеров, включая женщину-мастера Аю Кхандро (1838-1953). В то время ей было 113 лет,* из них 56 она провела в темном ритрите.* Намкай Норбу получил от нее ряд передач, которые впоследствии *интенсивно практиковал в затворничестве.* 

Вот еще цитата из ННР, коли вы его комментарии любите.
"...“В спокойном месте, настраивающем ум на присутствие смерти (всякий, пребывающий 
в тихом месте с целью проведения ретрита, будет легко сохранять полноту внимания 
относительно времени, и непостоянства, тогда как живущий в центре суеты 
отвлекается и никогда не думает о таких вещах и не хочет о них думать, потому 
что они раздражают его) практикующий, который чувствует отвращение ко всем 
самсарическим условиям (почему испытывает отвращение? Потому что там нет ничего 
конкретного или хорошего, ничего, что ведет к добру), уходит в уединение от 
всякой привязанности и мирской суматохи этой жизни и не встречается с людьми, 
представляющими восемь мирских забот (т.е. удовольствие, боль и т. д., не входя 
слишком глубоко в анализирование: все бессмысленные мирские дела)”. Так что 
говорится о том, чтобы делать эти вещи в том же духе, что и Янгонпа. Чтобы стать 
подобными ему, мы должны ввести наставления в практику..."

ullu скажите пожалуйста, а каков для вас конечый результат практик Дзогчен?

----------


## Inbongo

Это для тех, кто все понял, все прочитал и опирается на тексты просветленных учителей, с точки зрения своего сансарического понимания.
Цитата:
"...Здесь говорится о двух типах практикующих: обычных людях и высших реализовавших личностях.* Необходимо помнить, что содержание учений, когда они излагаются посредством слов, зависит от аудитории, которая внимает учениям.* Главные заповеди Дзогчена были изложены непосредственно Изначальным Буддой-Дхармакайей Самантабхадрой или Кунту Зангпо (Kun tu bzang po), а Дхармакая всегда возвещает только Истину и никак иначе. *Проповедь Дхармакайи была с точки зрения Естественного Состояния.* Поэтому Дзогчен не принимает Две Истины в качестве своего воззрения. Он принимает только единственную Истину или Источник, называемый Единой Сущностью [Природой] (thig le nyag gcig). Это - Естественное Состояние, в котором проявленное и пустотность нераздельны. *Однако, наши обыденные воззрения (нечистое кармическое видение) проистекают из причин,* и Дзогчен согласен с этим. Таким образом, если понять Дзогчен, то не обнаружится здесь никакого внутреннего противоречия. Эти Истины - Две Истины и Единая Сущность - имеют различные значения. Это первое сущностное положение..."

----------


## Inbongo

Самое интересное, что все просветленные учителя Дзогчен давали учения после долгих лет проведенных в практике, в уединение, в отшельничестве, но те кому посчастливилось получить или просто услышать учения сейчас, говорят, что для практики вообще нет необходимости поступать также. Абсурд.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Самое интересное, что все просветленные учителя Дзогчен давали учения после долгих лет проведенных в практике, в уединение, в отшельничестве, но те кому посчастливилось получить или просто услышать учения сейчас, говорят, что для практики вообще нет необходимости поступать также. Абсурд.


Просто есть такое как развивать осознавание, в обычной жизни. И прямо говорится, что это развитое осознование не Ригпа, это обычное двойственное осознавание. И развивая его, мы можем осознавать таким образом всё наше время 24 в сутки, постоянно зная, что сейчас мы сидим, идем туда то, затем то, что сейчас мы думаем, что сейчас слышим то то и это и т.д. и т.п. И тут нам известен Дзогчен. Прямое ознакомление, действительно произошедшее, а не что-то полученное волшебным образом. Т.е. мы по сути знаем что такое Ригпа. И теперь складывая это с нашим обычным двойственным осознаванием, мы в принципе должны знать, когда наше состояние отвлечение, и, зная Ригпа и как в нем оказаться, мы уже можем в повседневности работать с теми моментами отвлечения которые нам известны, т.е. вносить это знание Ригпа в нашу повседневную жизнь в 24 часа сутки. Но даже осознавание двойственное развить не так-то просто как хотелось бы... и когда есть эти обе составляющие и двойственное осознавание 24 часа в сутки и знание состояния Дзогчен тут просто впринципе невозможно чтобы не произошла полная реализация, так как известно куда идти как идти и зачем идти, надо просто пройти... по-этому западных учеников не загоняют в многолетние ретриты :Smilie:  развить осознавание, обнаружить изначальное состояние ну и интегрировать его со своим бытием. И только тогда всё становится самосовершенным, потому что пребываем в самосовершеннстве, а не потому что так Лонгченпа, Гараб Дордже или любой другой Учитель сказал. Они говорили, говорят и будут говорить про пребывание в состоянии Дзогчен, так как сами в нем пребывают. Они говорят про себя, про то где они уже находятся, и куда зовут нас :Smilie:  и нам стоит туда пойти, а не считать, что наше двойственное отвлеченное состояние самосовершенно...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ...для практики вообще нет необходимости поступать так же. Абсурд.


Лука, это *постоянно* говорит нам наш учитель, и мы по мере сил и понимания следуем его наставлениям. Потому что мы встретились с ним и получили передачу дзогчен именно от него, йогина-мирянина, а не от древних отшельников. Только и всего. Если ваш личный гуру говорит бросить всё и уйти на несколько лет в горы, следуйте его наставлениям. 

Цитат из учителей можно понадёргать на все случаи жизни, это пустое соревнование. Факт остаётся фактом: откройте любую книгу со стенограммой очередного ретрита Намкая Норбу Ринпоче - он постоянно твердит, что нужно практиковать здесь и сейчас и не тешить себя иллюзиями, что вы достигнете большего прогресса, уйдя куда-нибудь в горы на несколько лет. Уж таков его подход. При этом *никто не говорит, что ничего не нужно делать и просто пребывать в отвлечении, принимая его за ригпа*. Даётся масса практик, от гуру-йоги и рушенов до ваджрного дыхания, которое, кстати, легко можно делать, стоя в пробке. И даже в Москве жизнь состоит не только из пробок, правда?

Но без "дзогченовского" понимания смысла практики, без опытного постижения того, что мы ничего не создаём, не развиваем, что всё уже изначально чисто и самосовершенно, что пустота и ясность, покой и движение едины, любая ваша практика не будет практикой дзогчен - скорее практикой сутры или тантры. Именно поэтому Ринпоче говорит, что все практики, кроме гуру-йоги и пребывания в осознанности, вторичны. И потому Уллу вполне уместно процитировала "Шесть ваджрных строф". Не напрасно же вся наша практика и связь с учением начинается с прямого ознакомления.




> там нигде нету, что если нет устойчивого Ригпа надо корячится и пытаться "интегрироваться" в метро или в машине


Не нужно корячиться и пытаться, нужно расслабиться (relax - любимое слово Ринпоче наряду с integrate). Таки "перечитайте сами". Или мне опять постить километровые цитаты?




> Простите с каким "таким" настроем, уточните пожалуйста?


С таким, что вас, по-видимому, раздражают пробки и прочие внешние, житейские факторы. Конечно, в горах relax получится легче, чем в метро в час пик, но тем труднее будет integrate после возвращения.  :Smilie:  (Кстати, "интенсивное переживание" (о вони) - это отнюдь не ярлык. Я сказал не "приятное", а "интенсивное" - это и есть ясность вне оценок. Об этом же и Трунгпа Ринпоче писал.)

------------------------------------
ЗЫ. Вспомним также, что все великие тибетские учителя выполняли нёндро, а Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Лопон Тензин Намдак, например, говорят, что сейчас на Западе совсем другие условия и здешним практикам лучше направлять усилия в другое русло. Тоже "абсурд"?

Интервью с Лопоном Тензином Намдаком, там же ответ на вопрос, что делать с обычными мыслями и переживаниями.

Не понимаю, к чему приводить общеизвестные биографические описания и выделять жирным шрифтом те места, которые хочется истолковать по-своему. *Многолетних* ретритов Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не делал. Другой мастер дзогчен, Чокьи Нима Ринпоче, тоже не проходил традиционного трёхлетнего ретрита.

Спокойной ночи всем.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не нужно корячиться и пытаться, нужно расслабиться (relax - любимое слово Ринпоче наряду с integrate). Таки "перечитайте сами". Или мне опять постить километровые цитаты?.


 Расслабляться в состоянии присутствия, а не расслабляться в обычном понимании, наподобие того как нам говорит расслабиться психолог.
И вам спокойной ночи.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вы думаете что Гараб Дордже и тут забыл это написать. Как он забыл 4 завет - делай нендро?


2 и 3 завет имеют смыл если только у нас все в порядке с первым - у нас уже есть опыт ригпа. Тогда действительно проблемы вообще нет, что еще можно пожелать-то? Только стабилизации, мы уже отхватили самый роскошный куш в мире. А если нет? Если мы попутали, если мы навоображали себе переживание и пытаемся теперь еще и приучить к нему собственный ум? 
Сколько из нас со 100% уверенностью могут искренне сказать себе, что они имели такой опыт? Тогда очевидно, развивать и стабилизировать просто нечего и остальные учения и два завета нам совершенно ни к чему. Хорошо, у нас еще есть рушены, будем работать, возможно некоторым это поможет. Но есть еще и классическое проверенное сотнями лет нендро которое делали все учителя до нас и настоятельно советуют нам:



> В соотвествии с различными способностями живых существ
> Для обладателей наивысших способностей союз шаматхи и випашьяны
> Преподан в самом начале пути. 
> *Вам нет нужды выстраивать медитативное состояние и усердствовать в постмедитативном.*
> Вместо этого реализация и освобождение единовременны 
> Во всеобъемлющем пространстве внутренне присущей вам природы.
> *Для тех из вас, кто обладает меньшими и средними способностями, 
> Проявите знаки посредством предварительных практик, после чего*.... "Самая суть" Ц.Н. Рагндрол


Думаю понятно, что совершенно бессмысленно и вредно перепутать одно с другим, правильно? Если у человека высшие способности и распознано ригпа, то вперед, действительно какое нендро, зачем оно, ведь самое главное у него уже есть. А вот если нет, то будет очень неприятно потратить время и силы на совершенно бессмысленное занятие еще больше запутываясь. Да, на Западе другая ситуация, чем в старом Тибете, но отсутствие свободного времени для классической практики это проблема, а не преимущество. Т.е. Ринпоче из сострадания и видения не самой приятной и располагающей к успеху ситуации, дает инструменты, чтобы возможно было сделать вообще хоть что-то, а не говорит о адекватном и равноправном замещении старых методов новыми.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Расслабляться в состоянии присутствия, а не расслабляться в обычном понимании.


Кто-то здесь отстаивает обычное понимание? Обычное понимание - это морщиться при виде кучи мусора и материться, стоя в пробке.




> Да, на Западе другая ситуация, чем в старом Тибете, но отсутствие свободного времени для классической практики это проблема, а не преимущество. Т.е. Ринпоче из сострадания и видения не самой приятной и располагающей к успеху ситуации, дает инструменты, чтобы возможно было сделать вообще хоть что-то


Не надо за Ринпоче додумывать, что он даёт и почему. Перечитайте внимательно интервью с Лопоном Тензином Намдаком, ссылку на которое я дал выше. В оценке высоких способностей западных людей с ним согласны и Намкай Норбу ("Беседы в Конвее" ), и Тинлей Норбу ("Золотой ключик" ).

----------


## Sadhak

> А, что означает "недеяние"?


Я думаю, что недеяние в этом контексте означает отсутствие кармических последствий, которые бы могли быть результатом такой деятельности. Результат действия есть, а вот кармы, которая бы ввергала проявляющего такую активность объектав новые перерождения и т.п. - уже нет, не создаются причины для этого из-за отсутствия соответствующих ей омрачений. Двойственного видения нет, эгоцентризма, т.е. самого объекта по сути нет, есть ментальное обозначение, ярлык.

----------


## Sadhak

> Не надо за Ринпоче додумывать, что он даёт и почему. Перечитайте внимательно интервью с Лопоном Тензином Намдаком, ссылку на которое я дал выше. В оценке высоких способностей западных людей с ним согласны и Намкай Норбу ("Беседы в Конвее" ), и Тинлей Норбу ("Золотой ключик" ).


Да, додумывать не надо, согласен, но и самим наверное не стоит вообще мозги отключать... Сам ННР 3 раза нендро делал и это тулку и тертон, признанный учитель с высочайшими способностями. Мы еще круче?

----------


## Sadhak

> Мысли есть, но если вы осознаете, что они есть, это уже не ригпа


Я думаю, это совершенно не верно. Мы не следуем за ними, а значит осознаем. Уже писал раньше, что это было бы некой отключкой, а не ригпа.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вспомним также, что все великие тибетские учителя выполняли нёндро, а Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Лопон Тензин Намдак, например, говорят, что сейчас на Западе совсем другие условия и здешним практикам лучше направлять усилия в другое русло.


Да, лучше наверное, но почему именно лучше можно же самим постараться разобраться? Не всех же под одну гребенку, что вылечит одного, угробит другого или западные ученики одинаковы как оловянные солдатики?
Лучше, думаю потому, что другая практика у большинства просто не выйдет. Не будет западный человек в своем большинстве делать нендро, сидеть в ретрите и т.п. Он обременен семьей, бизнесом, друзьями и т.п. Да, совершенно другие обстоятельства. Значит и интрументы и практики нужны другие, поскольку применив ортодоксальный классический подход тибетца к западному современному человеку, чаще всего не получишь ничего кроме надрыва и разочарования в итоге.

----------


## Sadhak

> Не понимаю, к чему приводить общеизвестные биографические описания и выделять жирным шрифтом те места, которые хочется истолковать по-своему. Многолетних ретритов Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не делал. Другой мастер дзогчен, Чокьи Нима Ринпоче, тоже не проходил традиционного трёхлетнего ретрита.


Да, но почему? Из сострадания к нам, балбесам! Учителя тратят все свое время и силы, чтобы помочь нам хоть как-то вместо того, чтобы развивать собственную практику. Ну, вот в "Блистательном величии" Т.У.Ринпоче как раз про это пишет. Сколько раз он пытался уйти в ретрит? Как он  мечтал об этом в шутку даже говоря о "перерождении в будущем каким-нибудь норным существом", так велико было его желание уединенно практиковать где-будь в пещере. Не дали. Кармапа сказал, он подчинился. Нести Дхарму нам, жертвовать личной практикой. Не потому что учителям такие ретриты не нужны, а потому, что у них есть кармические связи с нами и они безмерно сострадательны! К нам приехал Учитель с края света, несмотря на свои болезни, практику, возраст и т.п. А мы к сожалению настолько черствы обычно, что просто не можем оценить этот бесценный дар в полной мере и практиковать соотвественно, будучи связаны всеми вышеперечисленными обстоятельствами...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Да, додумывать не надо, согласен, но и самим наверное не стоит вообще мозги отключать... Сам ННР 3 раза нендро делал и это тулку и тертон, признанный учитель с высочайшими способностями. Мы еще круче?


Да не в том же вопрос, кто круче, а в личных обстоятельствах и потребностях каждого человека. ННР делал нёндро два раза, будучи ещё мальчиком, учеником в монастырской школе, потому что это было общепринято. Но когда он пришёл к своему коренному учителю, тот не требовал от него никаких сертификатов, а живо и непосредственно дал прямое ознакомление. И это оказалось эффективнее всех монастырских ритуалов и ригпэй цэл вангов в исполнении других лам. Кстати, 400-тысячное нёндро - достаточно позднее тибетское изобретение.

Советы самого Ринпоче насчёт нёндро:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...24&postcount=4
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...30&postcount=7
Об уходе от мира:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...32&postcount=8
Попробуйте истолковать эти совершенно прямые и ясные рекомендации по-своему... Впрочем, наверняка ведь получится...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Ринпоче говорит, что бездумно не надо бросаться в ретриты, а то вернемся у нас ни дома, ни реализации. И вся тема развилась, только потому, что вас с ullu проглючило, что Лука говорит именно про эти бездумные ретриты, мол тут плохо, а в ретрите хорошо. Нету в его словах такого, вам это показалось.

----------


## ullu

> 2 и 3 завет имеют смыл если только у нас все в порядке с первым - у нас уже есть опыт ригпа.


Не, не так.
Первый завет это вы получили прямое ознакомление. Даже если вы ничего не поняли, то затем вы обнаруживаете посредством личной практики. Ринпоче говорит же постоянно, что потом вы делаете эту Гуру йогу много много раз и обнаруживаете.
Затем вы обнаруживаете это ещё раз и ещё раз и много много раз и не остаетесь в сомнении.

То есть нет такого жесткого разделения по заветам. Тут как бы первый и второй завет объединяются.

К тому же Ринпоче говорит, что обнаружить один, два, три раза  - просто, сложно постоянно не отвлекаться.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А мне кажется, тема развилась из-за того, что вас с Лукой проглючило, будто мы с Уллу призываем ни фига не делать и просто пребывать в ригпа.  :Smilie:  Ринпоче прямо пишет: длительный ретрит для вас не выход, лучше практикуйте так-то и так-то. Но, как и было предсказано, у вас прекрасно получилось истолковать слова учителя по-своему.  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Первый завет это вы получили прямое ознакомление. Даже если вы ничего не поняли, то затем вы обнаруживаете посредством личной практики.


Да. И Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче пишет: если ученик идёт к мастеру дзогчен с глубокой верой и преданностью, несомненно, он получит передачу. Передача в дзогчен - результат благословения гуру и веры ученика, а вовсе не йогической крутизны и философской подкованности ученика.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А мне кажется, тема развилась из-за того, что вас с Лукой проглючило, будто мы с Уллу призываем ни фига не делать и просто пребывать в ригпа.  Ринпоче прямо пишет: длительный ретрит для вас не выход, лучше практикуйте так-то и так-то. Но, как и было предсказано, у вас прекрасно получилось истолковать слова учителя по-своему.


Да ну конечно это у нас хреного с пониманием, а не у вас :Smilie:  Рипноче каждый ретрит говорит, что не надо уходить в ретрит, только потому что там можно и не достичь никакой реализации, что вернешься а не будет ни дома и ничего, что не надо делать ретриты вообще !ни разу! не слышал ни на одном ретрите и ни в одной книжке не читал. Пожалуйста прямые цитаты Ринпоче приведите, что "Западным людям ни в коем случае не надо уходить в длительные ретриты". странно если вы такое найдете, так как на те же рушены, нужна как минимум неделя ретрита в уединенном месте, чтобы понять как практика работает, а сколько на ее реализацию уйдет не известно.

----------


## Neroli

> К тому же Ринпоче говорит, что обнаружить один, два, три раза - просто, сложно постоянно не отвлекаться.


Эммм...
Вот мне как раз всегда интересно было, почему от него отвекаться проще, чем нет. 
Почему уму, распознавшему свое естественное состояние, оказывается так неестественно в нем пребывать? Оно такое скучное и неинтересное что ли?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> А вы, что просыпаетесь и сразу в ригпа находитесь, что ли постоянно и вообще никогда не выходите из естественного состояния? Так, что же вы еще до сих пор не реализовались?


Нет, но я не практикую трекчо.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ринпоче часто говорит о необходимости ретритов для различных практик. Но вот что касается его мнения о полезности *отшельничества и многолетнего затвора* для западных практикующих, то я уже привёл прямую цитату.




> ...кое-кому приходит мысль бежать от жизни, отправиться в уединение. Но это не выход, вы никуда не уйдёте от жизни. (...) Выход в том, чтобы знать истинное положение, стараться иметь основу и объединяться. Итак, не считайте, что практика подразумевает только медитацию или что медитация – это когда сидят где-то с закрытыми глазами.


Итак, *для нас* уйти в горы - это не выход. Сказано прямо, куда уж прямее? И настойчиво повторяется практически на каждом ретрите, могу ещё раз порыться в библиотеке. А где же выход? - практикуйте так-то и так-то.




> Пожалуйста прямые цитаты Ринпоче приведите, что "Западным людям ни в коем случае не надо уходить в длительные ретриты".


Нет уж, это вы попробуйте найти в ДО хоть одного человека, которому ННР рекомендовал уйти в длительный ретрит, хотя бы в традиционный трёхлетний. Кстати, почему же с таким глубоким пониманием учения вы сами сидите в интернете, а не в пещере?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Почему уму, распознавшему свое естественное состояние, оказывается так неестественно в нем пребывать? Оно такое скучное и неинтересное что ли?


Потому что у ума огромная инерция, накопленная за безграничное время скитаний в сансаре. Уму "интересны" как раз привычные схемы. Ригпа - совершенно новый опыт, его нужно усвоить.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Потому что у ума огромная инерция, накопленная за безграничное время скитаний в сансаре. Уму "интересны" как раз привычные схемы. Ригпа - совершенно новый опыт, его нужно усвоить.


Это ли не прекрасный повод для ритрита? )))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вся жизнь - прекрасный повод для практики.  :Smilie: 

Отправляться в длительное отшельничество или нет, решает не ученик, а лама. Повторяю: наш лама за 30 лет своего учительства на Западе никого не призывал стать отшельником, он предлагал другой подход к практике. В этом мы следуем его наставлениям, и не нужно нас обвинять, что мы якобы не понимаем ННР и изобретаем какой-то свой дзогчен.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> .кое-кому приходит мысль бежать от жизни, отправиться в уединение. Но это не выход, вы никуда не уйдёте от жизни. (...) Выход в том, чтобы знать истинное положение, стараться иметь основу и объединяться. Итак, не считайте, что практика подразумевает только медитацию или что медитация – это когда сидят где-то с закрытыми глазами.


 простите вы читать не умеете. прямым текстом сказано что приходит мысль бежать от жизни. И именно в этом не выход, не выход убегать от жизни, а не в ретрит уходить. Нету тут слов что нам не надо уходить в ретрит, тут только, что бежать от жизни не надо, да не отправлял, но это не значит, что если у меня возникнет понимание, что мне необходимо уйти в длительный ретрит, я не смогу этого сделать. А то что в ДО твориться это ДО, из которых по словам Ринпоче только 10% понимают что-то... вы себя похоже без раздумий туда запихнули... но это не тема для разговора... вообщем Удачи, и не додумывайте за Ринпоче, что он хотел сказать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мало того, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче постоянно говорит о важности этой самой ДО, которую вы столь третируете. Именно он основал и поддерживает ДО - и считает членство в общине критерием интереса к учению, которое он даёт. Именно благодаря ДО вы можете слушать интернет-трансляции Ринпоче, читать его книги и посещать ретриты в СНГ. Не надо сказок, что ДО как таковая искажает учение своего ламы. Вот уж полный абсурд. Если бы это было так, ННР давно сказал бы: это не мои ученики, я не хочу иметь дела с этими людьми.

А читать не умеете именно вы - отсеиваете всё, что противоречит вашей точке зрения. Поразительно, что отсеять "лишнее" умудряетесь даже в пределах одного абзаца. Ещё раз ссылка и цитата целиком для тех, кому лень пройти по ссылке:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...32&postcount=8



> Некоторые говорят: «Сейчас я не могу заниматься практикой, у меня очень трудная ситуация». Из-за этого кое-кому приходит мысль бежать от жизни, *отправиться в уединение*. Но это не выход, вы никуда не уйдёте от жизни. *Некоторые говорят: «Я собираюсь уйти в горы, как Миларэпа».* Но это не так легко, потому что мы связаны с семьёй, с работой и т.д. *Говорят: «меня не заботят эти мирские вещи. Я хочу уехать и выполнить где-нибудь трёхлетний ретрит».* Но тогда вам придётся бросить жену или мужа, свою семью и детей, работу, дом – всё. Почему люди так поступают? Потому что думают, что, выполнив трёхлетний ретрит, станут просветлёнными и им больше ничего не понадобится. *Но три года пройдут очень быстро, и вы не слишком сильно изменитесь, вы всё равно останетесь человеком со всеми свойственными человеческому состоянию ограничениями.* Изменится только вот что: возвратившись, вы окажетесь без жены или мужа, без семьи, без работы, и проблем станет намного больше. Что вы будете делать, если теперь у вас нет крыши над головой? Некоторые возвращаются обратно и выполняют ещё один ретрит. Три года и ещё три года – будет уже шесть лет. Но шесть лет тоже не такой уж большой срок, они быстро проходят. *Так что это не выход.* Выход в том, чтобы знать истинное положение, стараться иметь основу и объединяться.


Вот позиция нашего гуру. Если ваш гуру отправляет вас в горы на несколько лет - следуйте его указаниям, только и всего.

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что у ума огромная инерция, накопленная за безграничное время скитаний в сансаре. Уму "интересны" как раз привычные схемы. Ригпа - совершенно новый опыт, его нужно усвоить.


Да, это новый опыт, но разве он не приятный? 
Мне казалось, что естественное состояние это должно быть приятно. И раз попробовав хочется продолжения банкета. А тут получается, что чуть понаходясь в естествественном состоянии все время куда-то сваливаешься. Не цепляет совсем? 
Меня это беспокоит.  :Confused:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А читать не умеете именно вы - отсеиваете всё, что противоречит вашей точке зрения. Поразительно, что отсеять "лишнее" умудряетесь даже в пределах одного абзаца. Ещё раз ссылка и цитата целиком для тех, кому лень пройти по ссылке:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...32&postcount=8


Это вы переиначиваете слова Ринпоче, который объясняют обычную ситуацию что люди из-за фантазий хотят уйти в ретрит, а не из-за понимания. Нету там прямых слов "нельзя уходить в ретрит".  Я понял что вы мегапрактик и только вам понятна истинна которую глаголит Ринпоче, а остальные еще не доросли. Вобщем всё хватит этот бесполезный диалог... еще раз удачи.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Мне казалось, что естественное состояние должно быть приятно.


"Приятно/неприятно" - две ноги, которыми мы идём по сансаре, а не опыт естественного состояния. Естественное состояние вне оценок, вне эго. Для эго это скорее пугающий опыт.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Вся жизнь - прекрасный повод для практики.


Несомненно. )))



> Отправляться в длительное отшельничество или нет, решает не ученик, а лама. Повторяю: наш лама за 30 лет своего учительства на Западе никого не призывал стать отшельником, он предлагал другой подход к практике. В этом мы следуем его наставлениям, *и не нужно нас обвинять, что мы якобы не понимаем ННР и изобретаем какой-то свой дзогчен*.


Помилуйте, с моей стороны ничего подобного не было. Было общение, но если оно воспринималось таким образом, *приношу свои извинения*.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это вы переиначиваете слова Ринпоче.


Ничего не переиначивал, даже не толковал - просто привёл цитату и выделил жирным шрифтом слова, которые вы упорно не хотите замечать. Ещё раз спрашиваю: где, когда, кого ННР отправил в долгий (трёхлетний) ретрит? Кому из своих учеников сказал, что живя мирской жизнью они неправильно понимают его учение? Почему он назначает инструкторами СМС мирян, а не отшельников, вышедших из многолетнего ретрита в горах?

Ответа, конечно, не дождусь, поэтому диалога действительно не получилось. Был ваш обличительный монолог в адрес целой общины.




> Я понял что вы мегапрактик и только вам понятна исти*н*а которую глагол*е*т Ринпоче, а остальные еще не доросли


.
Неправильно вы меня поняли, но, что ещё печальнее, действительно не понимаете учения Ринпоче и его подхода к практике в миру.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Помилуйте, с моей стороны ничего подобного не было.


Не нужно извиняться за других участников темы - я имел в виду позицию Nirdosh Yogino.

----------


## Neroli

> "Приятно/неприятно" - это две ноги, которыми мы идём по сансаре, а не опыт естественного состояния. Естественное состояние вне оценок, вне эго. Для эго это скорее пугающий опыт.


Пусть вне оценок, вне эго (я думала, что естественное состояние это как раз немного без эго состояние, когда пугаться нечему, ну не суть...) 
Вот состояние просветления оно какое? 
Это блаженство? Ествественное состояние имеет отношение к просветлению? 
Вроде да. Да же?
Почему оно тогда не имеет отношения к блажеству и более того является пугающим опытом? 

Я не могу это понять.   :Frown:

----------


## Sadhak

> Не, не так.
> Первый завет это вы получили прямое ознакомление. Даже если вы ничего не поняли, то затем вы обнаруживаете посредством личной практики. Ринпоче говорит же постоянно, что потом вы делаете эту Гуру йогу много много раз и обнаруживаете.


Да, согласен. А если и после нет, насколько тогда хватит энтузиазма без появления эффекта? Ну, вот ниже раскрою мысль.



> Да не в том же вопрос, кто круче, а в личных обстоятельствах и потребностях каждого человека.


Ну, именно с этим никто не спорит. Сами же пишите - "личные обстоятельства каждого человека". Личные. Каждого. Сам Ринпоче в приведенных Вами ссылках очень подробно и говорит о том, что бы учитывать конкретные обстоятельства, но не говорит о бесполезности и ненужности нендро. Несколько раз он там это подчеркнул. Говорит не о том, чтобы не давать ознакомления с ригпа и другие практики без предварительного нендро, а о том, что дает возможность ознакомления с ригпа сразу. Ну, вот не распознано ригпа, раз, второй, третий - значит есть препятствия.  Какие практики специально предназначены для наколения заслуг и устранения препятствий? Это нендро. Гуру-йога, практики Драгпура, Враджакилайи и т.п. сами уже опираются и используют недвойственное мировосприятие во время всех этих визуализаций, т.е. подразумевают уже знакомство с ригпа, правильно? А если его нет, то можно ли говорить о их эффективности? Если есть, то и проблемы нет, я уже писал об этом выше. А вот если нет, то логично и правильно было бы устранять препятствия для появления эффекта, верно?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Какие практики специально предназначены для наколения заслуг и устранения препятствий? Это нендро.


Отнюдь не только нёндро. Для учеников Ринпоче практики очищения и накопления заслуг - это в первую очередь ганапуджа, шитро, очищение шести лок, 25 пространств Самантабхадры. А также специальные "дзогченовские" виды нёндро (не 400-тысячное).




> Гуру-йога, практики Драгпура, Враджакилайи и т.п. сами уже опираются и используют недвойственное мировосприятие во время всех этих визуализаций, т.е. подразумевают уже знакомство с ригпа, правильно? А если его нет, то можно ли говорить о их эффективности?


Извините, пошла сплошная "логическая" самодеятельность. Ничего подобного Ринпоче никогда не говорил. Гуру-йога - вообще основная практика, альфа и омега для ученика дзогчен. Готовиться к гуру-йоге с помощью специальных очищений и накопления заслуг - нонсенс. Что касается остальных практик, читайте комментарии Ринпоче к ним, читайте объяснение тунов.

----------


## Sadhak

> Это блаженство? Ествественное состояние имеет отношение к просветлению? 
> Вроде да. Да же?
> Почему оно тогда не имеет отношения к блажеству и более того является пугающим опытом?


Я вот так думаю, что исходя из собственного возможно, совершенно неверно интерпретированного опыта - нет. Бывает очень яркое и амплитудное переживание эйфории, блаженства и даже ликования на ретрите от того, что кажется что вот оно, наконец-то доперло. Но в самом "ригпа", если я только сам действительно имел такой опыт, его нет - это скорее "дистанцирование", "единовкусие", т.е. восприятие не окрашивается привычной для нас "я-йностью" на какое -то время.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Друзья мои, а о чем спорим-то?  :Smilie: 

Будды из величайшего сострадания дают всем нам 84 000(!) способов практики Дхармы – для РАЗНЫХ людей с РАЗНЫМИ склонностями и способностями! 

1. Кому-то подходит длительный личный ретрит на три года – пожалуйста.

2. Кто-то чувствует, что ему больше подойдет традиционное нёндро (простирания, начитывание стослоговой Ваджрасаттвы, подношения мандалы и т.п.) – практикуйте(!) и не оглядывайтесь на сторонние мнения.

3. Кому-то больше по душе развивать в себе присутствие на основании Прямого ознакомления с природой ума, которое ему дал компетентный Учитель – да на здоровье!

Как старый гвардии сержант  :Smilie:  скажу, что есть такой хороший армейский принцип: «Не доходит через голову, дойдет через ноги»! Кто-то выбирает первое, кто-то второе.  :Smilie:   И оба этих способа априорно работают.

*Но(!) и то и другое будет действенным только(!) при личной практике, а не при рассуждениях(!) о способах личной практики.*

Не откажу себе в удовольствии процитировать завершающий кусочек текста из замечательной книги:




> *Божественный сумасброд. Жизнеописание Другпы Кюнле.*
> 
> *Пожелание о счастье* 
> 
> Одним людям нравятся просторы мира богов, 
> Другим богатства мира нагов. 
> Да здравствуют любители богов и любители нагов! 
> Одним людям нравится жить в радости и добродетели, 
> Другим нравится жить в навлекающем беды богатстве. 
> ...

----------


## Sadhak

> Извините, пошла сплошная "логическая" самодеятельность. Ничего подобного Ринпоче никогда не говорил. Гуру-йога - вообще основная практика, альфа и омега для ученика дзогчен.


Ну, как же? Любая визуализация в форме йидама или в гуру-йоге, пение песни Ваджры и т.п. начинается и использует что? Недвойственное мировосприятие. Находясь в нем мы уже начинаем что-то там делать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вот состояние просветления оно какое? 
> Это блаженство?


Это очень тонкое и глубокое блаженство. А мы за эоны воплощений в сансаре привыкли к более грубым удовольствиям. Это как если бы фанаткам "Тату" прямо на дискотеке после "Нас не догонят" врубили Баха.  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, это *постоянно* следуйте его наставлениям. 
> 
> 
> 
> Но без "дзогченовского" понимания смысла практики, без опытного постижения того, что мы ничего не создаём, не развиваем, что всё уже изначально чисто и самосовершенно, что пустота и ясность, покой и движение едины, любая ваша практика не будет практикой дзогчен - скорее практикой сутры или тантры. Именно поэтому Ринпоче говорит, что все практики, кроме гуру-йоги и пребывания в осознанности, вторичны. И потому Уллу вполне уместно процитировала "Шесть ваджрных строф". Не напрасно же вся наша практика и связь с учением начинается с прямого ознакомления.


Откуда берется "Дзогченовское" понимание?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Любая визуализация в форме йидама или в гуру-йоге, пение песни Ваджры и т.п. начинается и использует что? Недвойственное мировосприятие. Находясь в нем мы уже начинаем что-то там делать.


Однако... По-вашему, только реализованный дзогченпа может делать гуру-йогу и петь песню Ваджра? Всё как раз наоборот: без гуру-йоги вы ничего не добьётесь.

Для эффективности всех этих практик необходимо только одно: вера в гуру и передача. Остальное приходит по ходу практики.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Откуда берется "Дзогченовское" понимание?


Оттуда.  :Smilie:  Если вы практикуете дзогчен, то делаете это, опираясь на методы и воззрение дзогчен.

----------


## Inbongo

> А мне кажется, тема развилась из-за того, что вас с Лукой проглючило, будто мы с Уллу призываем ни фига не делать и просто пребывать в ригпа.  Ринпоче прямо пишет: длительный ретрит для вас не выход, лучше практикуйте так-то и так-то. Но, как и было предсказано, у вас прекрасно получилось истолковать слова учителя по-своему.


Именно это вы и подразумеваете, когда говорите "дескать зачем бежать  в горы", хотя туда никто не бежит. Именно это когда говорите "зачем практика и так все самосовершенно"
 По поводу же того, что говорят учителя для западных учеников вообще отдельная история. И все, что сказанно по поводу интеграции имеется в виду в контексте того, что у западного человека практически нет возможности выполнять многолетние ретриты в отшельничестве, и вместо того, что бы всю жизнь мечтать об это нужно хоть что-то хоть как-то выполнять. Но это абсолютно не значит, что если есть возможность уйти в ретрит, нужно от нее отказаться типа: "а зачем, все и так уже самосовершенно", как вас с Ullu и проглючило :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Нет, но я не практикую трекчо.


С этого и надо было начинать а не давать советы, если сами не знаете о чем говорите.

----------


## Sadhak

> Для эффективности всех этих практик необходимо только одно: вера в гуру и передача. Остальное приходит по ходу практики.


Эм, нет. Необходимы и "высшие способности".

----------


## Inbongo

> Ринпоче часто говорит о необходимости ретритов для различных практик. Но вот что касается его мнения о полезности *отшельничества и многолетнего затвора* для западных практикующих, то я уже привёл прямую цитату.
> 
> 
> Итак, *для нас* уйти в горы - это не выход. Сказано прямо, куда уж прямее? И настойчиво повторяется практически на каждом ретрите, могу ещё раз порыться в библиотеке. А где же выход? - практикуйте так-то и так-то.
> 
> 
> Нет уж, это вы попробуйте найти в ДО хоть одного человека, которому ННР рекомендовал уйти в длительный ретрит, хотя бы в традиционный трёхлетний. Кстати, почему же с таким глубоким пониманием учения вы сами сидите в интернете, а не в пещере?



Дмитрий, смотря для какой цели уйти в горы, если для того чтобы убежать от проблем, я с вами согласен не стоит оно того, но я совсем не об этом речь веду.

----------


## Inbongo

> Ничего не переиначивал, даже не толковал - просто привёл цитату и выделил жирным шрифтом слова, которые вы упорно не хотите замечать. .


Так вот затем и я, Дмитрий выделяю жирным шрифтом :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Именно это вы и подразумеваете


Нет, мы подразумеваем, что практиковать можно и не в ретрите.

Лука, в самом начале темы вы задали вопрос: "Как, находясь в миру, а именно, в условиях большего города, выполнять практику. Кто и как выходит из этой ситуации? " Мы с Уллу постарались ответить исходя из своего опыта и наставлений нашего ламы. Вы с ходу всё отмели, обвинили нас в самообольщении и выдвинули лозунг "Без длительного ретрита нет никакого опыта и практики дзогчен". У нас  и нашего учителя другое мнение, значит, ничем больше помочь не могу. Кстати, и у Лопона Тензина Намдака совершенно другое мнение о способностях и потребностях западных учеников (см. интервью по ссылке).

----------


## Inbongo

> Ничего не переиначивал, даже не толковал - просто привёл цитату и выделил жирным шрифтом слова, которые вы упорно не хотите замечать. Ещё раз спрашиваю: где, когда, кого ННР отправил в долгий (трёхлетний) ретрит? Кому из своих учеников сказал, что живя мирской жизнью они неправильно понимают его учение? Почему он назначает инструкторами СМС мирян, а не отшельников, вышедших из многолетнего ретрита в горах?
> 
> Ответа, конечно, не дождусь, поэтому диалога действительно не получилось. Был ваш обличительный монолог в адрес целой общины.
> 
> .
> Неправильно вы меня поняли, но, что ещё печальнее, действительно не понимаете учения Ринпоче и его подхода к практике в миру.


Все это говорит о возможности практики в миру, так никто этого и не отрицает вспомните вопрос кто как справляется с практиками в большом городе, а не как убежать в горы  если получается практиковать в миру это не значит что лучше не уходить в ретрит как и не значит обратного

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Эм, нет. Необходимы и "высшие способности".


Опять-таки, читайте "Беседы в Конвее", там Ринпоче очень подробно объясняет, что имеется в виду.

----------


## Inbongo

> Пусть вне оценок, вне эго (я думала, что естественное состояние это как раз немного без эго состояние, когда пугаться нечему, ну не суть...) 
> Вот состояние просветления оно какое? 
> Это блаженство? Ествественное состояние имеет отношение к просветлению? 
> Вроде да. Да же?
> Почему оно тогда не имеет отношения к блажеству и более того является пугающим опытом? 
> 
> Я не могу это понять.


 Про естественное состояние в другой ветке
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2752

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> вспомните вопрос кто как справляется с практиками в большом городе, а не как убежать в горы  если получается практиковать в миру это не значит что лучше не уходить в ретрит как и не значит обратного


Убояхся бездны премудрости, из темы ухожу.  :Cool:

----------


## Inbongo

> Убояхся бездны премудрости, из темы ухожу.


Ну, вот сначала, заводите тему, туда где шею можно сломать, а потом бежите, Дмитрий а как же интеграция и осознанность :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> С этого и надо было начинать а не давать советы, если сами не знаете о чем говорите.


Можно подумать вам что-то плохое посоветовали.

----------


## Грег

> Эм, нет. Необходимы и "высшие способности".


Что такое "высшие способности" с вашей точки зрения?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Почему оно тогда не имеет отношения к блажеству и более того является пугающим опытом? 
> 
> Я не могу это понять.


То, что человеку непривычно и незнакомо обычно его пугает. Особенно, если ОНО расходится с его представлением  о том, каким это ОНО должно быть.

PS. А почему оно должно иметь отношения к блажеству.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не нужно извиняться за других участников темы - я имел в виду позицию Nirdosh Yogino.


Моя позиция ясно изложена в посте под номером 92. Так что не бредьте пожалуйста.

----------


## Inbongo

> Можно подумать вам что-то плохое посоветовали.


Я разве это сказал, я сказал, что если не практикуете и не знаете о чем говорите то может и советовать не стоит?

----------


## Sadhak

> Что такое "высшие способности" с вашей точки зрения?


 Если не лезть в книжные определения, то я скорее бы говорил о отсутствии препятствий на уровнях тела, речи и ума. Т.е. скорее о "благих заслугах". Чем меньше препятствий, а значит и больше "заслуг", тем выше способности. Наличие высших способностей обычно ставят обязательным условием для практики всей Ваджраяны. Кто бы их еще померял нам  :Smilie: , чтобы поставить диагноз. Есть мнение, что с таким учением вообще нельзя пересечься при их отсутствии. Тут тема и бурное обсуждение вроде было недавно по этому поводу, не помню уже правда как называлась.

----------


## Грег

> если не лезть в книжные определения, то я скорее бы говорил отсутствии препятствий на уровнях тела, речи и ума. Т..е. сорее о "благих заслугах". Чем меньше препятствий, а значит и больше "заслуг, тем выше способности. Наличие высших способностей ставят обязательным условием для практики всей Ваджраяны. Кто бы их еще померял нам , чтобы поставить диагноз. Есть мнение, что с учением Ваджраяны вообще нельзя пересечься при их отсутствии. Тут тема и бурное обсуждение вроде было недавно по этому поводу, не помню уже правда как называлась.


Ну так а что же такое всё-таки эти "высшие способности"?
Вы так ничего конкретного по этому поводу и не сказали.  :Smilie: 
В том смысле, что как нам определить-то - есть они у конкретного индивида или всёж-таки их у него нет?
Как определить (и в первую очередь самому себе) - достаточно уже "благих заслуг", чтобы перейти уже к Дзогчену или не достаточно? Достаточно ещё препятствий или уже можно?

----------


## Inbongo

а что тут определять, ученику с высшими способностями достаточно показать зеркало и кристал и он тут же достигает освобождения в следствии молниеносного постижения всего учения

----------


## Sadhak

> Вы так ничего конкретного по этому поводу и не сказали


Разве? Сказал - "отсутствие препятствий". Я не могу взвесить какое их количество и на каких именно уровнях должно отсутвовать. Очевидно, достаточное, чтобы распознать природу ума при прямой передаче. Если нужно книжное и квалифицированное определение, то Вы без труда найдете его в записях ретритов или в книгах. ЧНР говорил о высоком интеллекте, открытом уме и сострадании.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мало того, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче постоянно говорит о важности этой самой ДО, которую вы столь третируете.


 А это вообще какой-то феерический бред. Цитаты в студию где я кого третировал? Что не большой процент только понимает, это слова самого Ринпоче, а не мои. Только вот повашему поведению похоже многие воспринимают это как то, что это они в числе этих людей, а не начинают копаться где же они ошиблись и чего могли еще не понять...

----------


## Грег

> а что тут определять, ученику с высшими способностями достаточно показать зеркало и кристал и он тут же достигает освобождения в следствии молниеносного постижения всего учения


Нет, ИМХО, не так. Такие случаи единичны.
Высшие способности, часто подразделяют ещё на три категории.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ЧНР говорил о высоком интеллекте, открытом уме и сострадании.


У учеников ННР, к примеру, эти 3 составляющие в недостатке?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Что не большой процент только понимает, это слова самого Ринпоче, а не мои. Только вот повашему поведению похоже многие воспринимают это как то, что это они в числе этих людей, а не начинают копаться где же они ошиблись и чего могли еще не понять...


А вы знаете, кто именно не входит в эти 10%?  :Smilie: 
А вот себя вы, интересно, куда относите, к 10% или к 90%? У вас ведь в графе "традиция" написано Дзогчен?
Или это только у ННР такие ученики?  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Разве? Сказал - "отсутствие препятствий". 
> Я не могу взвесить какое их количество и на каких именно уровнях должно отсутвовать.


Тогда можно ли допустить (всего лишь допустить), что у обсуждаемых здесь людей, препятствия отсутствуют на достаточном уровне, чтобы уже можно было заниматься Дзогченом?

----------


## Вова Л.

> ННР делал нёндро два раза, будучи ещё мальчиком, учеником в монастырской школе, потому что это было общепринято. Но когда он пришёл к своему коренному учителю, тот не требовал от него никаких сертификатов, а живо и непосредственно дал прямое ознакомление. И это оказалось эффективнее всех монастырских ритуалов и ригпэй цэл вангов в исполнении других лам.


Значит хорошо он нендро делал  :Smilie: .

Позиция Ринпоче по поводу ритритов, конечно, ясна, хоть лично для меня и не очень понятна. Можно подумать, что народ прям толпами в горы валит, что еще и отговаривать надо  :Smilie: . Имхо (да и не только имхо) от ритрита в несколько лет - польза очень большая. Конечно, к нему нужно более-менее подготовиться - денег накопить, разобраться с родственниками и семьей и т.д. Но на счет сложностей дальнейшей интеграции - как по мне тоже слега преувеличено (особенно если говорить про Европу и Америку). Знаю людей, закончивших трех- и более-летние ритриты во Франции, или в Азии - кто захотел - вернулся потом в мир, женился и т.д. Вобщем, все можно. С деньгами при относительно скромных запросах можно разобраться и после того, как выпал из жизни на несколько лет ритрита (по крайней мере в Европе, но и у нас сейчас, думаю, не так уж все и плохо).

Конечно, никого не стоит тащить в ретрит, но и отговаривать (как это делает ННР если верить цитатам Димы) тоже как-то странно - на многолетние ритриты и так решаются единицы... (просто высказал свое мнение).

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Конечно, никого не стоит тащить в ретрит, но и отговаривать (как это делает ННР если верить цитатам Димы) тоже как-то странно - на многолетние ритриты и так решаются единицы... (просто высказал свое мнение).


ННР всего лишь, ИМХО, обращает внимание учеников - подумайте, стоит ли идти в ритрит, учитывая то, что суть Дзогчен - это интеграция учения в твою жизнь.
Никто не говорит, конечно, что идти в ритрит это плохо. Но для практика Дзогчен это не настолько обязательное условие.

----------


## Neroli

> То, что человеку непривычно и незнакомо обычно его пугает. Особенно, если ОНО расходится с его представлением  о том, каким это ОНО должно быть.
> 
> PS. А почему оно должно иметь отношения к блажеству.


Я от Ринпоче о естественном состоянии не слышала, что оно нас напугает. Либо Ринпоче забыл предупредить, либо вы, Сергей, присочинили.  :Wink: 
У меня нет представления о том, каким ОНО должно быть, кстати. Я не понимаю почему В НЕМ так трудно оставаться (особенно если принять во внимание что это состояние ума всех просветленных существ, получается - распознал, но не зацепило...)

А к чему если не к блаженству? К панике и страху что ли?  :Confused:

----------


## Inbongo

> Нет, ИМХО, не так. Такие случаи единичны.
> Высшие способности, часто подразделяют ещё на три категории.


Я с вами согласен, что такие случаи еденичны

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А вы знаете, кто именно не входит в эти 10%? 
> А вот себя вы, интересно, куда относите, к 10% или к 90%?


Я не знаю к кому я отношусь, и стараюсь следовать наставлениям Учителя, чтобы не было причин быть среди этих 90%.

----------


## Грег

> Я не знаю к кому я отношусь, и стараюсь следовать наставлениям Учителя, чтобы не было причин быть среди этих 90%.


А остальные ученики, не стараются этому следовать?

----------


## Грег

> Я с вами согласен, что такие случаи еденичны


А остальным остаётся раз от раза повторять попытку узнать искомое состояние, благо, что как это делать учителем показано. И заниматься вторичными практиками, если считаешь, что они тебе нужны.
Но то, что эти случаи единичны, не говорит о том, что тем, у кого с первого раза не получилось, и не стоит ничем подобным заниматься вообще.

----------


## Грег

> Я от Ринпоче о естественном состоянии не слышала, что оно нас напугает. Либо Ринпоче забыл предупредить, либо вы, Сергей, присочинили.


А я и не говорил, что оно обязательно напугает.  :Smilie: 
Но реакция может быть разная. Существа ограничены и любое необычное состояние, отличное от того, к чему они привыкли, может и напугать.
Ведь боится клаустрофоб закрытых помещений, а тот, у кого боязнь открытых пространств - боится свободы.
Птичка, привыкшая к клетке,  из неё не улетит - это её дом, она к нему привыкла, а на свободе с непривычки она даже не знает что ей делать.



> Я не понимаю почему В НЕМ так трудно оставаться (особенно если принять во внимание что это состояние ума всех просветленных существ,


Дык... Тут всё просто! Потому что сказываются привычки ума, выработанные за многие кальпы перерождений. Ум к этому не привычен. Поэтому, ему сложно находиться в неродном (забытом, незнакомом) для него состоянии.



> получается - распознал, но не зацепило...)


Узнать и постоянно находиться в этом состоянии - разные вещи.
Узнать не так сложно, но вот для того, чтобы постоянно быть в этом состоянии, нужно тренироваться.
Ну вот, к примеру, как учить приёмы в единоборствах - узнать как делается прием несложно - тебе покажут, но попробуй повторить или применить когда в нем есть нужда без тренировки. - Ничего не получится.



> А к чему если не к блаженству? К панике и страху что ли?


Не к тому и не к тому.  :Smilie: 
Это двойственные представления обычного ума по типу - блаженство-неблаженство, хорошо-плохо, чисто-нечисто и т.д.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Конечно, никого не стоит тащить в ретрит, но и отговаривать (как это делает ННР если верить цитатам Димы) тоже как-то странно - на многолетние ритриты и так решаются единицы... (просто высказал свое мнение).


Он не отговаривает, просто объясняет, что не стоит впадать в фантазии о том, что в ретрите, будет приобретена полная реализация и что тут всё мерзко в обычной жизни и надо убегать в горы(это и есть  повод развития дискуссии в ненужном направлении, что некоторые впали в бредовые фантазии, что Луке мерзко это обыденное бытие и он куда-то убегает, когда он ни словом про это не обмолвился. Ну и иситинну знающие кинулись помогать во все тяжкие, когда это даже не просили...). А когда есть четкое понимание зачем тебе ретрит и что ты хочешь от этого получить, то ни я не вижу проблем для того чтобы уйти в этот ретрит, ни у Ринпоче не встречал. И в приведенных цитатах, где это якобы есть, этого нету.

----------


## Inbongo

> А остальным остаётся раз от раза повторять попытку узнать искомое состояние, благо, что как это делать учителем показано. И заниматься вторичными практиками, если считаешь, что они тебе нужны.
> Но то, что эти случаи единичны, не говорит о том, что тем, у кого с первого раза не получилось, и не стоит ничем подобным заниматься вообще.


вы по моему уже сами запутались, что есть - ученик с высшими способностями и кто как выполняет практику. Как вы сами понимаете, что такое - ученик с высшими способностями ?

----------


## Inbongo

> любое необычное состояние, отличное от того, к чему они привыкли, может и напугать.
> .


По моему необычное состояние - это дуалистическое состояние беспокойного сансарического ума, а естественное состояние(Ригпа) потому и естественное, потому что естественное :EEK!:  Клево получилось....

----------


## Legba

Я, конечно, ничего в этом не понимаю.
Тем не менее, коль скоро говорится о Тантре и Дзогпа Ченпо...
Чего тут обсуждать? Это вопрос между Учителем и учеником.
Сказал твой Гуру - надо в ритрит - значит надо. Сказал не надо, наверное не стоит. "Самопальный" ритрит - в который тебя никто не посылал - дело не безопасное. В любом случае, надо очень четко понимать, что именно ты будешь там делать - что также решается исключительно с Учителем.
А все рассуждения о том, "как надо вообще" - не многого стоят, ИМХО.
Нельзя сказать, что "практикам Дзогчена надо/не надо уходить в длительный ритрит". Можно только сказать это про _конкретного_ ученика _конкретного_ Мастера. ННР не настаивает на длительных ритритах? Прекрасно. Чога Ринпоче говорит об их пользе? Замечательно. Нет одного на всех рецепта, тем более в таких тонких вещах. Используя "верные уподобления" можно сказать, что, несмотря на тот факт, что при простуде хорошо есть малиновое варенье, это вовсе не означает, что оно столь же благотворно при гастрите. Все ведь разным "болеют", разве нет?

----------


## Грег

> вы по моему уже сами запутались, что есть - ученик с высшими способностями и кто как выполняет практику.


Отнюдь.  :Smilie:  Я-то пока понимаю свои слова.



> Как вы сами понимаете, что такое - ученик с высшими способностями ?


Такой как его "характеризует" Римпоче - 

(своими словами) - у которого ЕСТЬ ЖЕЛАНИЕ следовать учению, вера в само учение и и есть достаточное доверие учителю.

все остальные способности развиваемы!

----------


## Грег

> По моему необычное состояние - это дуалистическое состояние беспокойного сансарического ума, а естественное состояние(Ригпа) потому и естественное, потому что естественное Клево получилось....


Это с точки зрения естественного состояния.
А для обычного, живущего сансарою существа оно неестественно, чудно и странно, ибо для этого существа существует только то, что он видит.

----------


## Вова Л.

> ННР всего лишь, ИМХО, обращает внимание учеников - подумайте, стоит ли идти в ритрит, учитывая то, что суть Дзогчен - это интеграция учения в твою жизнь.


Если и так, то это немного из темы "Подумайте, стоит ли вам идти в монахи". Да вы сначала найдите кого-то, кто серьезно хочет это делать, а потом подумайте, стоит ли его отговаривать  :Smilie: !




> Никто не говорит, конечно, что идти в ритрит это плохо. Но для практика Дзогчен это не настолько обязательное условие.


Это, вроде бы, ни для кого не настолько обязательное условие. Ни один учитель не скажет - "идите все в 3-летние ритриты, без этого вы никто". Просто впервые встречаю такое явное отговаривание. Может, правда, все постоянно просятся у Ринпоче уйти в ритрит, поэтому он считает, что все на Западе так туда хотят  :Smilie: , но в центрах других учителей что-то особого рвения на многолетние ритриты не замечал...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это, вроде бы, ни для кого не настолько обязательное условие. Ни один учитель не скажет - "идите все в 3-летние ритриты, без этого вы никто". Просто впервые встречаю такое явное отговаривание. Может, правда, все постоянно просятся у Ринпоче уйти в ритрит, поэтому он считает, что все на Западе так туда хотят , но в центрах других учителей что-то особого рвения на многолетние ритриты не замечал...


Да не отговаривание это, а народ в фантазиях витает, что как круто в ретрит уйти, как вон древние великие практики. Только практики уходили по своим причинам, а не из-за крутости и не из-за таких вот фантазий... вот и объясняется что это бессмысленные фантазии, а не то, что не надо в ретрит ходить. А то что Ринпоче никого не отправляет, он и не должен отправлять, он передаёт Дзогчен, где практик всю ответственность за свои действия берёт на себя... Ринпоче говорит делать лучшее, что мы можем... и для кого-то этим лучшим может оказаться уход в ретрит и это дело того кто это делать будет... А то что из фантазеров никто не уходит в ретрит, на то они и фантазёры всего лишь :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А то что из фантазеров никто не уходит в ретрит, на то они и фантазёры всего лишь


Т.е. Вы тоже не ушли в ретрит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Просто впервые встречаю такое явное отговаривание. 
> ...


Ok!
Римпоче в конце каждого ретрита даёт советы по интеграции учения в повседневную жизнь.
Я дам вам цитату с одного из ретритов. Постарайтесь понять о чём толкует Римпоче.



> Обычно мы всю жизнь работаем. Но если мы практикующие, то мы объединяем практику с повседневной жизнью. Это не означает, что мы каждый день уделяем несколько часов или минут выполнению практики. Необходимо помнить, что в сутках 24 часа, и даже если мы ежедневно посвящаем практике целых 3 или 4 часа, остаются еще 20 часов. Если эти 20 часов мы постоянно находимся в двойственном видении, отвлекаемся, то не сможем достичь реализации. Становясь практиками   Дзогчена,    мы   должны   стремиться   к   объединению с практикой в течение 24 часов в сутки. Это не очень просто, тем более для новичков, но это возможно, и чрезвычайно важно, чтобы мы осознавали цель, к которой стремимся. Если мы четко устремлены к этой цели, то когда-нибудь ее достигнем. Это гораздо важнее,  чем,  к примеру,  принять решение выполнять ретрит в течение трех лет, трех месяцев, трех дней, трех часов, трех секунд, и т. п. Ведь ваша жизнь не ограничивается только тремя годами. Что вы будете делать, если по истечении этих трех лет так и не достигнете реализации? Большинство тех, кто проводит а затворе три года, не обретает за это время реализации. Многие, закончив ретрит, оказываются без работы, без жены или мужа, без семьи, и т. п. Ведь перед этим они мечтали: "Уйду на три года в ретрит и стану просветленным, как Миларэпа, поэтому мне больше ничего не понадобится". Однако на самом деле так не получается. Нужно осознавать, что мы живем в обществе, в двойственном видении. Поэтому мы всегда говорим: необходимо все время работать с обстоятельствами. Лучший способ работать с обстоятельствами - оставить все как оно есть, ничего не изменяя и не исправляя. Конечно, если что-то надо изменить или исправить, мы можем это сделать, но это не главное. Мы осознаём, какова ситуация в обществе и т. д., и из этого исходим.
> Многие никогда не принимают во внимание свое состояние и постоянно вступают в противоречие с ним. Это очень плохо, потому что так вы постоянно развиваете напряжения. Если вы не умеете обьединяться, то всегда находится то, что не соответствует вашим желаниям. Многие практикуют в духе Сутры и придерживаются представления о необходимости отречения от чего-то. Например, они не могут выполнять практику шинэ, сидя в таком месте, где кто-то ходит, шумит и т. п. - они сразу же отвлекаются и думают: "Я не могу выполнять практику здесь, это неподходящее место, я найду другое место, поспокойнее, где смогу практиковать". Это принцип отречения: я отрекаюсь от этого ужасного, шумного моста и ухожу в горы. В горах вы, быть может, найдете какую-нибудь пещеру или хижину и поначалу вам покажется, что это очень удобное место, где можно практиковать и реализовать практику. Но вскоре вы обнаруживаете, что и здесь вас что-то беспокоит. К примеру, пещера оказывается полна скорпионов, муравьев и т. п., а по ночам туда слетается множество сов и вообще постоянно кричат птицы.


А так же:



> Некоторые люди после окончания ретрита возвращаются домой, в свой город и спустя какое-то время пишут мне обычной или электронной почтой: "Во время ретрита и так хорошо вник и учение, мы практиковали там, это было потрясающе, но теперь мне не удается практиковать, потому что я очень занят, и т. п.". Но как можно говорить: "Я слишком занят, чтобы выполнять практику осознанности"? Вы можете осознавать, когда работаете, ходите, едите - в любой момент. *Для того чтобы сохранять осознанность, вам не требуется отправляться в какой-то храм или другое специальное место, где вы будете сидеть в определенной  позе  и  выполнять формальную  практику*.

----------


## Inbongo

> Ok!
> Римпоче в конце каждого ретрита даёт советы по интеграции учения в повседневную жизнь.
> Я дам вам цитату с одного из ретритов. Постарайтесь понять о чём толкует Римпоче.
> 
> А так же:


Да хватит уже цитат, и убогих трактовок слов учителей они дают учение, а как вы его интерпретируете - это ваш сугубо личный взгляд через свои сугубо личные кармические призмы.

----------


## Грег

Наверное дам ещё цитатку из того же ретрита. Римпоче приводит пример из собственной жизни:



> В ранней юности со мной произошел такой случай. Получив практики учений Лонгде и Семде Дзогчена, я отправился в одно чудесное место, чтобы выполнять практику Нгондзога Гьялпо. В течение двадцати дней я жил один в лесу, в уютном домике под скалой, предназначенном для выполнения уединенных практик. Каждые три дня мне приносили туда еду. В первый день это место казалось мне замечательным, но ночью к скале около дома слетелось огромное множество шумных сов. Мне было страшновато, потому что в детстве кто-то из моих родственников, пытаясь меня угомонить, пугал, что если буду проказничать, ночью прилетит сова и утащит на гору. В какой-то степени это запечатлелось в моем сознании, и ночью совиное уханье нагоняло на меня страх. Но, поскольку я был в доме, они не могли причинить мне вреда. Зато на следующий день к этому месту стали собираться обезьяны. Там их были сотни. Они быстро обнаружили, что в хижине кто-то есть, хотя обычно она пустовала. Обезьяны пытались открыть окна, залезали на кухню, и т. д. Мне пришлось обороняться от обезьян, и это место уже не казалось таким спокойным. Так продолжалось все время. Это пример того, что, несмотря на свое представление о существовании некоего спокойного места для практики, если мы не находим покоя в самих себе, то не найдем его нигде. Вот почему наш принцип - объединение, а не отречение.

----------


## Грег

> Да хватит уже цитат, и убогих трактовок слов учителей они дают учение, а как вы его интерпретируете - это ваш сугубо личный взгляд через свои сугубо личные кармические призмы.


Ok!, дорогой друг. 
Я человек убогий, это ладно, тут всё понятно - какой сам, так же понимаю и цитаты такие же.  :Smilie: 
Давайте послушаем ВАС. Как вы понимаете слова учителей?
Я надеюсь вы-то уж однозначно правильно их понимаете, не трактуете.

PS. В общем-то, никогда не отрицал, что говорю только в рамках сугубо личного взгляда.
Поэтому, почти всегда в свой текст добавляю - "ИМХО".
В общем-то, на последнем ретрите и Римпоче просил учеников употреблять фразу "как я понял", когда кто-либо передает его слова.

PPS. А вот вещающих от Будд и учителей встречал на форуме неоднократно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ok!
> Римпоче в конце каждого ретрита даёт советы по интеграции учения в повседневную жизнь.
> Я дам вам цитату с одного из ретритов. Постарайтесь понять о чём толкует Римпоче.


Что тут скажешь - Ринпоче соврешенно прав по поводу интеграции практики. Я часто вспоминаю слова, прочитаные в какой-то его книжке, что сложно чего-то достичь, если не попытаться всю жизнь сделать практикой. Ринпоче дает правильные советы и нужно стараться их применять на практике.




> Это пример того, что, несмотря на свое представление о существовании некоего спокойного места для практики, если мы не находим покоя в самих себе, то не найдем его нигде.


Вот с этим тоже очень согласен. Спасибо за цитаты, Сергей (эти как-то по понятнее Диминых  :Smilie: , которому тоже спасибо). Каждому буддисту от таких цитат польза.

----------


## Грег

> Да хватит уже цитат, и убогих трактовок слов учителей они дают учение, а как вы его интерпретируете - это ваш сугубо личный взгляд через свои сугубо личные кармические призмы.


Да, вот ещё что хотел бы вас попросить - не могли бы вы пояснить, какие именно мои слова и убогие трактовки слов учителей вас так возмутили?
Не могли бы вы дать своё объяснение этих слов учителей?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> У меня нет представления о том, каким ОНО должно быть, кстати. 
> ...


Ну как же нет?  :Smilie: 
Это ведь ваши слова:




> Да, это новый опыт, но разве он не приятный?
> Мне казалось, что естественное состояние это должно быть приятно.





> я думала, что естественное состояние это как раз немного без эго состояние, когда пугаться нечем





> Это блаженство? Ествественное состояние имеет отношение к просветлению?
> *Вроде да*. Да же?

----------


## Inbongo

> Да, вот ещё что хотел бы вас попросить - не могли бы вы пояснить, какие именно мои слова и убогие трактовки слов учителей вас так возмутили?
> Не могли бы вы дать своё объяснение этих слов учителей?



Я не собираюсь давать "свое" объяснение словам учителей, дабы не уподобляться........., еще ННР, кстати говорил, что если из тысячи хотя бы один правильно поймет - то о чем он говорит, это уже будет стоить того, что бы давать учение массам. Посещая массовые ретриты по Дзогчен, будте готовы к тому, что и сказано будет обобщающе.

P.S. Сергей, прошу прощения за резку формулировку своего "сугубо личного" мнения в пердыдущем посте.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Т.е. Вы тоже не ушли в ретрит?


Да. невнятные фантазии, основанные на не достаточном знании в первые моменты знакомства, были всего лишь фантазиями. Но это никакого отношения не имеет к серьезным ретритам, когда знаешь зачем и для чего в него уходить.

----------


## Inbongo

Сергей, скажите пожалуйста, по вашему следуя путем Дзогчен, какова кульминация этого пути?

----------


## Грег

> Я не собираюсь давать "свое" объяснение словам учителей, дабы не уподобляться.........,


Тогда зачем вы даёте свои пространные обобщающие замечания, если не можете объяснить о чём говорите?
Вы имеете какие-либо конкретные замечания, которые можете высказать в данной теме по поводу кем-либо сказанных слов в этой теме.
Иначе ваши слова выглядят по типу - "я знаю как надо понимать, а вы нет".

Повторю ещё раз вопрос - вы можете пояснить, какие именно мои слова и цитаты привели вас в негодование?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Лука и не только:
Я вот чего  не понимаю, -
 если " воззрение подобно пространству, путь подобен пространству и плод подобен пространству" -  откуда такой тон в здешнем общении?
В чём причина такой "легкости" в личных  оценках других,  уверенность в собственной правоте - с чего бы вдруг?
Большие знания и  опыт= большая скромность.

Есть и другой момент.
Возможно, некая доля самоиронии также полезна, иначе "практики Дзогчен" рискуют стать объектами интереса последователей Дзен, анонсировавших готовность, "встретив будду, убить будду", -  ведь те, кто говорит о себе как о "практике Дзогчен" - по сути называют себя буддой.
Но это так, шутка  :-)

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, скажите пожалуйста, по вашему следуя путем Дзогчен, какова кульминация этого пути?


Вы о чём?  :Smilie:  
О радужном теле? Или о выходе за пределы причины и следствия? О просветлении? О нирване?

----------


## Inbongo

> Тогда зачем вы даёте свои пространные обобщающие замечания, если не можете объяснить о чём говорите?
> Вы имеете какие-либо конкретные замечания, которые можете высказать в данной теме по поводу кем-либо сказанных слов в этой теме.
> Иначе ваши слова выглядят по типу - "я знаю как надо понимать, а вы нет".
> 
> Повторю ещё раз вопрос - вы можете пояснить, какие именно мои слова и цитаты привели вас в негодование?


О чем говорю я, объяснить могу, о чем говорите вы не очень. О чем говорить учитель - сделаю выводы для себя, будет, что не понятно уточню у учителя. Я начал тему с вопроса "кто как справляется с трудностями практики в городе", что не значит, что сам я не справляюсь, есть некоторые трудности которые я озвучил таки как нахождение в метро или в пробках. В негодование меня привели не цитаты и ваши слова, а спекуляция данными учениями, к которым большинство относится как к одному из направлений психологии.

Может и вы ответе все же на вопрос, что для вас лично представляет собой кульминация пути Дзогчен?

----------


## Inbongo

> Вы о чём?  
> О радужном теле? Или о выходе за пределы причины и следствия? О просветлении? О нирване?


Я о кульминации пути, по вашему в Дзогчен есть желание просветления или нирваны?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В негодование меня привели не цитаты и ваши слова, а спекуляция данными учениями, к которым большинство относится как к одному из направлений психологии.
> ...


Хм...
Тогда почему вы в ответ именно на мои слова и данные мной цитаты выразили своё негодование?
Посмотрите внимательно #175

----------


## Грег

> Я о кульминации пути, по вашему в Дзогчен есть желание просветления или нирваны?


Есть, но его нет.  :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

> Хм...
> Тогда почему вы в ответ именно на мои слова и данные мной цитаты выразили своё негодование?
> Посмотрите внимательно #175


Вам не достаточно того, что .........http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=181

----------


## Inbongo

> Есть, но его нет.


Чего нет? Пути? Или кульминации?
т.е., сформулировать вы это не можете? Вы приводили разные замечательные цитаты в этой ветке, а на вопрос с которого она открылась ответить не хотите? Или есть у вас свое мнение по поводу возникшего дискурса ниже?

Или снова есть, "но его нет"?

----------


## Грег

> Вам не достаточно того, что .........http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=181


Нет.  :Smilie: 
Сказали "А", говорите и "Б".
Вы всё равно уже произвели свою трактовку слов учителей, высказав недовольство чужими словами.
Так уж извольте пояснить свою позицию. Здесь ведь форум, а на форуме принято аргументировать свои высказывания.

----------


## Inbongo

> Нет. 
> Сказали "А", говорите и "Б".
> Вы всё равно уже произвели свою трактовку слов учителей, высказав недовольство чужими словами.
> Так уж извольте пояснить свою позицию. Здесь ведь форум, а на форуме принято аргументировать свои высказывания.


Вы считаете, что недовольство вашими высказываниями - это трактовка слов учителей?????? :EEK!: 
А как по поводу "вещающих от лица будд"???

Сергей, я так понял по теме вам сказать нечего, вступать с вами в спор желания нет, "Здесь ведь форум". Аргументацию смотрите выше.
"В негодование меня привели не цитаты и ваши слова, а спекуляция данными учениями, к которым большинство относится как к одному из направлений психологии".http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=187

Если можете, что-то сказать по поводу моих вопросов к вам, буду благодарен.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> спекуляция данными учениями, к которым большинство относится как к одному из направлений психологии


На минутку всё же вернусь. Извините, но это неправда, ничего подобного ни я, ни Уллу не говорили.

И по поводу вашего утверждения, что практику с высшими способностями достаточно показать кристалл. Это опять-таки какие-то благочестивые фантазии, ибо в таком случае придётся признать, что множество великих мастеров дзогчен не были практиками с высшими способностями.  :Cool:  Все практиковали много лет, всем до реализации пришлось попахать.

Вам приводят совершенно ясные, прямые наставления Ринпоче о практике в миру (кстати, опять-таки рекомендую его книжку "Практика в повседневной жизни", в ней есть ответ на ваши вопросы - и сам я, отвечая, опирался на неё). Вы отмахиваетесь от этих наставлений: мол, даны они со скидкой на западное мышление и вообще неправильно понимаются. И размахиваете, как флагом, цитатой Ринпоче (кстати, вырванной из контекста) о 10% понимающих. Но позвольте, а почему вы с Nirdosh Yogino решили, что именно вы к этим 10% относитесь и можете разговаривать с другими в таком обличительном тоне?

----------


## Inbongo

> На минутку всё же вернусь. Извините, но это неправда, ничего подобного ни я, ни Уллу не говорили.
> 
> И по поводу вашего утверждения, что практику с высшими способностями достаточно показать кристалл. Это опять-таки какие-то благочестивые фантазии, потому что в таком случае придётся признать, что множество великих мастеров дзогчен не были практиками с высшими способностями.  Все практиковали много лет, всем до реализации пришлось попахать.


Дмитрий по поводу зеркала и кристалла - это цитата, вы опять начинаете спекулировать??? :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Чего нет? Пути? Или кульминации?
> т.е., сформулировать вы это не можете? Вы приводили разные замечательные цитаты в этой ветке, а на вопрос с которого она открылась ответить не хотите?


Вопрос о кульминации в топике темы я не встретил.  :Smilie: 
Но рассказать о собственном "опыте преодолений", как вы это назвали, немного могу. Своё мнение тоже сказать могу. Но нужно ли оно автору темы? Ведь это будет убогой трактовкой слов учителей?  :Confused: 




> Или снова есть, "но его нет"?


Смотря что именно вы имеете в виду.  :Smilie: 
Смотря какой ответ вы хотите получить.
С точки зрения существа, идущего по пути, путь есть.
С точки зрения существа, дошедшего", пути нет.

----------


## Inbongo

> На минутку всё же вернусь. Извините, но это неправда, ничего подобного ни я, ни Уллу не говорили.
> 
> И по поводу вашего утверждения, что практику с высшими способностями достаточно показать кристалл. Это опять-таки какие-то благочестивые фантазии, потому что в таком случае придётся признать, что множество великих мастеров дзогчен не были практиками с высшими способностями.  Все практиковали много лет, всем до реализации пришлось попахать.


Я так понимаю с высшими способностями те - кто реализовал Джалю, их действительно было не много, но опять же кто-то достиг освобождения в бардо.

----------


## Inbongo

> Вопрос о кульминации в топике темы я не встретил. 
> Но рассказать о собственном "опыте преодолений", как вы это назвали, немного могу. Своё мнение тоже сказать могу. Но нужно ли оно автору темы? Ведь это будет убогой трактовкой слов учителей? 
> 
> 
> Смотря что именно вы имеете в виду. 
> Смотря какой ответ вы хотите получить.
> С точки зрения существа, идущего по пути, путь есть.
> С точки зрения существа, дошедшего", пути нет.



Понятно, опять вода. Всего хорошего, Сергей.

З.Ы. смотря до чего дошедшего.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> вы опять начинаете спекулировать???


А вы перестали бить своего отца?  :Smilie:  Пожалуйста, смените тон общения.




> Я так понимаю с высшими способностями те - кто реализовал Джалю


Здрасьте. То есть у Лонгченпы не было высших способностей? А кроме "я так понимаю" вам есть что сказать? На *мой вопрос* вы так и не ответили.

Кстати, сменю-ка я название темы, а то оно выглядит совершенно неинформативно.

----------


## Inbongo

> А вы перестали бить своего отца?  Пожалуйста, смените тон общения.
> 
> 
> Здрасьте. То есть у Лонгчнпы не было высших способностей? А кроме "я так понимаю" вам есть что сказать? Кстати, сменю название темы, а то оно выглядит совершенно неинформативно.


Дмитрий, там продолжение есть после "Джалю". "А кроме "я так понимаю" вам есть что сказать?".... конечно есть, или вы имеете в виду процитировать?

----------


## Грег

> Я так понимаю с высшими способностями те - кто реализовал Джалю, их действительно было не много, но опять же кто-то достиг освобождения в бардо.


ННР говорит несколько по-другому.
Так же есть высказывание Лопона Тензина Намдака о саособностях западных учеников и его мнение о том, стоит ли им заниматься Дзогченом и обязательно ли нужны перед этим предварительные практики, насколько я помню.

----------


## Грег

> Понятно, опять вода. Всего хорошего, Сергей.
> 
> З.Ы. смотря до чего дошедшего.


Лука, вы извините, конечно, но ваши сообщения выглядят как - "я всё знаю лучше вас, но вам это не скажу".

Какой ответ я должен вам дать? Тот, который согласуется с вашим представлением, с вашей трактовкой и пониманием слов учителей?

Вы, ИМХО, сами демонстрируете то, что вас возмущает в словах других, а именно - "убогие трактовки" и собственную интерпретацию слов учителей. А когда вас просят пояснить свои слова, ссылаетесь на то, что не собираетесь трактовать. Нехорошо это как-то...

----------


## Inbongo

> На минутку всё же вернусь. Извините, но это неправда, ничего подобного ни я, ни Уллу не говорили.
> 
> И по поводу вашего утверждения, что практику с высшими способностями достаточно показать кристалл. Это опять-таки какие-то благочестивые фантазии, ибо в таком случае придётся признать, что множество великих мастеров дзогчен не были практиками с высшими способностями.  Все практиковали много лет, всем до реализации пришлось попахать.
> 
> Вам приводят совершенно ясные, прямые наставления Ринпоче о практике в миру (кстати, опять-таки рекомендую его книжку "Практика в повседневной жизни", в ней есть ответ на ваши вопросы - и сам я, отвечая, опирался на неё). Вы отмахиваетесь от этих наставлений: мол, даны они со скидкой на западное мышление и вообще неправильно понимаются. И размахиваете, как флагом, цитатой Ринпоче (кстати, вырванной из контекста) о 10% понимающих. Но позвольте, а почему вы с Nirdosh Yogino решили, что именно вы к этим 10% относитесь и можете разговаривать с другими в таком обличительном тоне?



Это не мы с Nirdosh Yogino, решили, а вы с Ullu, что достигли такого осознания, что есть полная интеграция ригпа с повседневной жизнью.
Отмахивался я не от наставлений Ринпоче, по практикам в миру, а от ваших наставлений с Ullu, с обличительным тоном из ваших уст. Все началось с того, что "бежать в горы"http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.php?p=224940&postcount=24 Хотя я не говорил не о каких "побегах", а о том, что когда появляется возможность поехать уезжаю, меня же начали практически переубеждать, что надо в метро практиковать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ННР говорит несколько по-другому.


Сергей, да вы же всё равно неправильно понимаете, что говорит Ринпоче. Мы с вами по определению относимся к 90% имбецилов.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, вы извините, конечно, но ваши сообщения выглядят как - "я всё знаю лучше вас, но вам это не скажу".
> 
> Какой ответ я должен вам дать? Тот, который согласуется с вашим представлением, с вашей трактовкой и пониманием слов учителей?


Сергей, я всего лишь спросил, что вы думаете по этому поводуhttp://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=183 
не больше и не меньше, мне странно, что вы увидели в этом какой-то подвох. То как выглядят мои сообщения я ничего поделать не могу, растворите их в Мачупе, Сергей, оставьте так как есть,  :Smilie: 
И вообще я уже попытался сменить тон на более благодушный, но вам как я понял хочется покричать, нежели побеседовать, Сергей, все хорошо, у меня нет к вам негативных эмоций у меня к вам вообще эмоций нет, вас вообще не существует вы всего лишь отражение моего собственного ума :Smilie:  извините, если чем-то вас обидел, я искренне не хотел этого.
Скорейшего вам освобождения.

----------


## Inbongo

> Сергей, да вы же всё равно неправильно понимаете, что говорит Ринпоче. мы с вами по определению относимся к 90% имбецилов.


Ну зачем вы так, Дмитрий, заметьте никто про имбицилов не говорил :Big Grin: 
А уж куда вы себя относите, здесь уж воля ваша.
Надеюсь вы не станете интерпретировать мои слова как оскорбление. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> вы с Ullu, что достигли такого осознания, что есть полная интеграция ригпа с повседневной жизнью.


Ничего подобного. Мы лишь идём по пути, следуя наставлениям Ринпоче о том, как объединять практику и повседневную жизнь. И по мере развития ощущаем плоды практики (пусть пока не окончательные). У меня нет возможности (и прав) запостить указанную брошюру Ринпоче целиком, остаётся только опять отослать вас к ней.

А уж об обличительном тоне кто говорил бы...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> заметьте никто про имбицилов не говорил


Мне кажется, что дать какое-то неправильное или двусмысленное толкование приведённым словам Ринпоче и Лопона Тензина Намдака может только человек, не владеющий русским языком даже на уровне начальных классов школы.

----------


## Inbongo

> Мне кажется, что дать какое-то неправильное или двусмысленное толкование приведённым словам Ринпоче и Лопона Тензина Намдака может только человек, не владеющий русским языком даже на уровне начальных классов школы.



Дмитрий, смените тон пожалуйста. Не пытайтесь из себя гуру приподнести, извините, но ваши трактовки для меня истиной не являются.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, я всего лишь спросил, что вы думаете по этому поводуhttp://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=183 
> не больше и не меньше, мне странно, что вы увидели в этом какой-то подвох.


Почему же подвох? Я просто не совсем понимаю ваш вопрос, потому что на него можно ответить по-разному, в зависимости от контекста этого вопроса.

К примеру, на вопрос "что есть любовь?" можно дать множество различных ответов, с различных точек зрения и в различном контексте. А вы хотите, я так понимаю, чтобы я дал единственно однозначный ответ, да ещё чтобы он согласовался с вашим понианием.

Хорошо, я дам вам ответ на заданный вами вопрос -

Кульминацией практики трегчо, если я не путаю с тогел (там несколько другой результат), есть радужное тело. Это если мы говорим о результате практики.
А в общем смысле, насколько я понимаю, это выход за пределы причины и следствия.
Это правильный ответ?

Теперь попрошу вашу версию ответа на ваш вопрос!

----------


## Inbongo

> Почему же подвох? Я просто не совсем понимаю ваш вопрос, потому что на него можно ответить по-разному, в зависимости от контекста этого вопроса.
> 
> К примеру, на вопрос "что есть любовь?" можно дать множество различных ответов, с различных точек зрения и в различном контексте. А вы хотите, я так понимаю, чтобы я дал единственно однозначный ответ, да ещё чтобы он согдасовался с вашим понианием.
> 
> Хорошо, я дам вам ответ на заданный вами вопрос -
> 
> Кульминацией практики трегчо, если я не путаю с тогел (там несколько другой результат), есть радужное тело. Это если мы говорим о результате практики.
> А в общем смысле, насколько я понимаю, это выход за пределы причины и следствия.
> Я дал вам ответ?


И как по вашему можно реализовать радужное тело в условиях города? По вашему, повторю, а - то сейчас опять по сыпется куча цитат.
Вопрос был не к тому, чтобы меряться э.... пониманием, а всего лишь попытка вернуть тему в русло перво начального вопроса.

----------


## Грег

> Дали. И как по вашему можно реализовать радужное тело в условиях города? По вашему, повторю, а - то сейчас опять по сыпется куча цитат.


Да очень просто. так же как все остальные реализовывали.  :Smilie: 
Есть у Римпоче такой пример - жил себе обычный камнетёс в Тибете, ни в чём особенном замечен не был, кроме того, что работал у известного учителя. А под конец жизни провил радужное тело.
Если верить Римпоче - его родной дядя был этому свидетелем.

PS. Ааа! так вы стремитесь к реализации радужного тела!  :Smilie: 
Ну так, имея такую цель, ИМХО, никогда её не реализуешь. В этом, ИМХО, особенность учения Дзогчен.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, смените тон пожалуйста. Не пытайтесь из себя гуру приподнести, извините, но ваши трактовки для меня истиной не являются.


Где я пытаюсь преподнести *себя* в качестве гуру? Я привожу цитаты, в которых чёрным по белому сказано: "Чтобы западные практикующие достигли А, им лучше делать В. У них, несомненно, есть способности, чтобы делать В и в результате достичь А. В Тибете, чтобы достичь А, обычно делали С. Но у западных практикующих другие условия жизни и практики, им полезнее делать В, тем более что в каком-то смысле В важнее, чем С". Ну какие тут могут быть "трактовки"? Как ещё можно эти наставления понять, если они вообще в дополнительном истолковании не нуждаются?

Ваша логика, как она выглядит в ответных сообщениях: "Нет, учителя имели в виду, что В без С не бывает. Нужно сначала сделать С, как в Тибете, иначе ничего не получится. Так что учителя просто нисходят к глупости и слабости западных практикующих".

Извините, общение всё-таки прекращаю, потому что кроме гордыни и недоброжелательности ничего с вашей стороны не вижу. Никто вас не пытался поучать, люди спокойно делились своим опытом и пониманием, приводили наставления своего ламы. В ответ были объявлены "фантазёрами", в бреду извратившими учение ламы. ТЧК

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вопрос был не к тому, чтобы меряться э.... пониманием, а всего лишь попытка вернуть тему в русло перво начального вопроса.


Так вам ответили - следуйте рекомендациям учителей, практикуйте осознанность и интеграцию. И побольше доверия вашему учителю.
А если ваш учитель говорит вам - идите в пещеру, то вам стоит идти в пещеру.

----------


## Inbongo

> Да очень просто. так же как все остальные реализовывали. 
> Есть у Римпоче такой пример - жил себе обычный камнетёс в Тибете, ни в чём особенном замечен не был, кроме того, что работал у известного учителя. А под конец жизни провил радужное тело.
> Если верить Римпоче - его родной дядя был этому свидетелем.
> 
> PS. Ааа! так вы стремитесь к реализации радужного тела! 
> Ну так, имея такую цель, ИМХО, никогда её не реализуешь. В этом, ИМХО, особенность учения Дзогчен.


 С чего вы решили, что знаете какие у меня цели и есть ли они вообще?
Я думаю камнетес все свободное время отдавал практике поэтому и замечен ни в чем особенном не был. По вашему, что человек, живет себе в осознанности, весь такой в ригпе, и тут пошел в магазин и по дороге реализовался так, что ли. Я могу привести вам цитату как это происходило на примере одного из просветленных учителей:


"...Когда Шардзе исполнилось тридцать четыре года, он почувствовал глубокое 
отвращение к мирской жизни. Выбрав полное уединение, он отправился в Юнгдрунг 
Лхунпо (гьюнг друнг лхун по), местность, которая граничила с тем районом, где он 
жил. Его прибытие туда сопровождалось многочисленными благоприятными знаками, 
поэтому он решил, что это действительно подходящее место для его практики. Там 
Шардза соорудил себе небольшую хижину, в которой можно было поместиться сидя. Он 
полностью прекратил всю внешнюю и мирскую деятельность, оборвав все связи с 
миром, его ум стал свободен от всех планов, желаний и мыслей, включая мысли о 
родственниках, друзьях и богатстве. Живя в уединении, он питался самой простой 
пищей, и у него был всего один комплект одежды. Таким образом он занимался 
выполнением практики, расслабив ум, речь и тело.
Он начал, как это обычно делается, с предварительной практики, выполняя 
“принятие прибежища”, пробуждение бодхичитты и другие эзотерические практики. В 
те времена люди обычно изучали и практиковали учение Бон по лишь для того, чтобы 
добыть пропитание, и ради богатства. Такие люди считали, что достаточно лишь 
выполнять некоторые ритуалы и повторять молитвы. Но Шардза видел все 
существенные моменты учения Бонпо и выполнял свою практику, не отвлекаясь ни на 
какие мирские мысли.
На его родине традиционное религиозное учение было тесно переплетено с новой 
традицией Бон. Шардза мог ясно различать историческую, чистую часть старого 
учения Бон, и он полностью отбросил новый Бон, строго придерживаясь древней 
(Юнгдрунг) традиции..." 
"...Когда ему было семьдесят семь лет, а это был год деревянной собаки, один из его 
учеников, Келцанг Юн-гдрунг (бскал бзанг гъюнг друнг), совершал практику и читал 
молитвы с целью освящения какого-то лекарства. Шардза сказал ему закончить все 
молитвы до наступления четвертого месяца, поскольку после этого они больше 
никогда не встретятся. На второй день четвертого месяца, когда Шардзе поднесли 
освященное молитвой лекарство, он сказал: “Теперь я должен отправиться в 
пустынное место”. Он удалился в Рабжи Тенг (раб жи стенг), где соорудил для себя 
небольшой шатер. Некоторые из его учеников последовали за ним. Там он говорил 
им: “Основой всего знания являются вера, преданность и соблюдение обетов. Вы 
должны осознать это и усердно выполнять свою практику”. Кроме этого, он дал им 
много других советов. Взгляд его при этом почти все время был устремлен в 
пространство.
На тринадцатый день четвертого месяца он совершил подношение ганапуджи Цеванг Во 
Юлмы (цхе дбанг бод юл ма.) и исполнил много песен, содержащих суть его учений. 
После этого он приказал ученикам плотно зашить свой шатер со всех сторон и 
долгое время не открывать его. Затем он зашел в шатер, сказал своим ученикам: 
“Удачи!”, и, произнеся несколько молитв, принял позу “пяти характеристик”.
На следующий день ученики могли наблюдать много радуг над шатром своего мастера. 
Некоторые из них были большие, некоторые поменьше, некоторые круглые, некоторые 
прямые, горизонтальные и вертикальные - и все многоцветные. Ночью все видели 
белые огни, подобные длинным белым лентам, которые сияли ярким светом. На 
четвертый день началось землетрясение, и слышались громкие, странные звуки. С 
неба сыпался дождь из цветов. Из щелей в шатре, подобно пару, истекали потоки 
света различных оттенков - некоторые пятицветные, некоторые одного цвета. Один 
из учеников, по имени Цултрим Вангчуг (цхул кхримс дбанг пхьюг), сказал: “Если 
мы оставим тело еще на какое-то время, все исчезнет, и ничего не останется. Нам 
нужно что-то взять себе в качестве реликвий для нашей практики поклонения”. И он 
открыл шатер, распростершись лицом ниц. Тело Шардзы, которое уменьшилось до 
размеров маленького мальчика, было полностью окутано светом. Оно висело в 
воздухе над подстилкой на высоте, равной расстоянию между кончиком вытянутого 
пальца руки и локтем. Ученик зашел в шатер и увидел на подстилке разбросанные 
ногти, отделившиеся от пальцев. Когда он прикоснулся к телу, сердце было еще 
теплым. Он обернул тело тканью, и в таком виде оно сохранялось в течение сорока 
девяти дней. Затем он совершил пуджу тысячи имен Будды, а также многочисленные 
ганапуджи и другие ритуальные подношения. Позже, когда кто-нибудь видел тело и 
касался его, он имел много особых ощущений. Каждый день все люди могли наблюдать 
потоки света, радуги и дождь из цветов. Все местные жители приходили посмотреть 
на тело, и все исполнялись глубокой веры в учителя и преданности ему.
Некоторые из тех, кто не был приверженцем Шардзы, говорили, что лама ничем 
особым не отличался при жизни, а вот мертвый он творит чудеса - так что он более 
велик после смерти, чем когда был живым..."

Как вы думаете, Сергей, да и Дмитрий, тоже, правильно я понимаю, что для реализации необходимы долгие годы глубокой практики, а не простой осознанности в метро? Это вопрос, поторю вопрос, а не интерпретация текста?

----------


## Inbongo

> Так вам ответили - следуйте рекомендациям учителей, практикуйте осознанность и интеграцию. И побольше доверия вашему учителю.
> А если ваш учитель говорит вам - идите в пещеру, то вам стоит идти в пещеру.


Так к чему тогда были приведены цитаты вами? В поддержку каких  доводов?

----------


## Inbongo

> В ответ были объявлены "фантазёрами", в бреду извратившими учение ламы. ТЧК


Приведите в пример сообщение в котором я так сказал, что бы не быть голословным?

----------


## Грег

> С чего вы решили, что знаете какие у меня цели и есть ли они вообще?


Откуда мне знать о ваших целях?  :Smilie:  Просто предположил.
Но собирая воедино ваши вопросы - о трудностях практики, о результате практики Дзогчен, о том как можно реализовать радужное тело в метро, можно предположить (только предположить  :Smilie: ), что вас интересует именно достижение результата (а именно, радужного тела). Может я и ошибаюсь, я не ясновидящий.  :Smilie:  Ну так поясните тогда.



> Как вы думаете, Сергей, да и Дмитрий, тоже, правильно я понимаю, что для реализации необходимы долгие годы глубокой практики, а не простой осознанности в метро? Это вопрос, поторю вопрос, а не интерпретация текста?


Как показывают исторические примеры, всё бывает по разному. И если это смог сделать камнетёс, не замеченный окружающими в "глубине практики", то. думаю, смогут и другие, было бы достаточно желания, устремления и доверия учителю и учению.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Да вылить дерьмо это легко, а ответить за свои слова это мы не будем. Дмитрий Кармапенко цитаты в студию, что я *"постоянно третирую ДО"*, иначе вы просто лжец! Цитаты где Лука собирается "убегать в горы от этой мерзкой обыденности" Иначе вы просто лжец!

ЗЫ: да у меня 247 сообщений, так что думаю, когда речь идет про постоянно то как миниму 20 постов должны быть с этим третированием... в студию эти посты.

ЗЫ: да и еще Дмитрий пожалуйста цитаты, где вы названы фантазерами и имбицилами из 90% ДО. да и цитатку где написано что 90% это имбицилы. иначе вы просто лжец и провокатор...

----------


## Грег

> Так к чему тогда были приведены цитаты вами? В поддержку каких  доводов?


Доводов о возможности практики без посещения пещер.

----------


## Inbongo

> Откуда мне знать о ваших целях?  Просто предположил.
> Но собирая воедино ваши вопросы - о трудностях практики, о результате практики Дзогчен, о том как можно реализовать радужное тело в метро, можно предположить (только предположить ), что вас интересует именно достижение результата (а именно, радужного тела). Может я и ошибаюсь, я не ясновидящий.  Ну так поясните тогда.
> 
> Как показывают исторические примеры, всё бывает по разному. И если это смог сделать камнетёс, не замеченный окружающими в "глубине практики", то. думаю, смогут и другие, было бы достаточно желания, устремления и доверия учителю и учению.


наконец-то, а теперь попробуйте вспомнить причину нашего с вами спора? Была ли она вообще, и был ли спор??? :Smilie: 

А какие вы делаете выводы из моих сообщений, не отражает их действительного смысла. Что вы хотите что бы я пояснил, мои цели? А вам это зачем вообще?

----------


## Inbongo

> Доводов о возможности практики без посещения пещер.


 А кто сказал, что это не возможно? Вопрос как вы с этим справляетесь, был, пока много уважаемый Дмитрий Кармапенко не переименовал тему зачем то :Mad:

----------


## Sadhak

На последнем ретрите ЧНР в субботу и воскресенье после обеда зал набился битком, поскольку подошел народ с ретрита ННР который давал учение до обеда. ЧНР в это время видя такой наплыв и зная его причину практически переставал комментировать сложнейший текст, переходя на казалось бы простые и очевидные вопросы важности терпения, добросердечия, любви и правильной мотивации, т.е. то, что он обычно эти годы говорил на вводных лекциях. Понятно, что ему не было смыла продолжать давать комментарий на сложный тантрический текст, поскольку пришедшие люди просто не услышали бы его полностью в любом случае. С другой стороны, показательно, что он столько времени уделил тем вопросам, которые как мне представляется, гораздо более важны и актуальны для нас, т.е. для "западных учеников с высшими способностями"  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Да вылить дерьмо это легко, а ответить за свои слова это мы не будем.


Nirdosh Yogino, успокойтесь, вдох-выдох. Я ничего на вас не выливал, пожалуйста, не надо относиться ко мне как к врагу. "Убегать в горы от этой мерзкой обыденности", - это вообще откуда? Не мои слова. Почему вы с Лукой видите в словах собеседников не то, что они хотели сказать? 

И я нигде не писал, что вы *постоянно* третируете ДО. А насчёт третирования - как прикажете понимать *эти ваши слова*:



> А то что в ДО твориться это ДО, из которых по словам Ринпоче только 10% понимают что-то... вы себя похоже без раздумий туда запихнули... но это не тема для разговора


Если я неправильно понял, что это пренебрежение к братьям и сёстрам по сангхе, прошу прощения. И вы так и не ответили на мой простой вопрос: почему Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  доверяет мирянам (Фабио, Адриано, Игорю Берхину и т.д.), не прошедшим длительных ретритов, учить других, быть инструкторами СМС?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> пока многоуважаемый Дмитрий Кармапенко не переименовал тему зачем то


Все ваши вопросы остались в заглавном сообщении. На будущее: названия тем вроде "Кто как справляется?" (так было в оригинале) крайне нежелательны, потому что не несут в себе никакой информации о содержании темы. Кажется, в новом названии я достаточно точно отразил содержание беседы. Выбирая название темы, старайтесь чётко сформулировать *тему*.

----------


## Грег

> наконец-то, а теперь попробуйте вспомнить причину нашего с вами спора? Была ли она вообще, и был ли спор???


Я с вами не спорил. Я просто просил пояснить какие именно мои слова и цитаты 
 вызвали вот такую вашу реакцию - 



> Да хватит уже цитат, и убогих трактовок слов учителей они дают учение, а как вы его интерпретируете - это ваш сугубо личный взгляд через свои сугубо личные кармические призмы


Спросил это для того, чтобы обсудить, может я действительно чего-то неправильно понимаю в словах учителей. Вы не хотите в этом разобраться, ради правильного понимания?



> А какие вы делаете выводы из моих сообщений, не отражает их действительного смысла. Что вы хотите что бы я пояснил, мои цели?


Я не знаю ваших целей.
Вы ведь учавствуете в обсуждении. Зачем? Просто чтобы кинуть фразу по типу - "вы все трактователи и ничего не понимаете"?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> С другой стороны, показательно, что он столько времени уделил тем вопросам, которые как мне представляется, гораздо более важны и актуальны для нас, т.е. для "западных учеников с высшими способностями" .


ЧНР даёт своё учение, а ННР своё.
У ЧНР ученики представляют о чём он говорит, ибо они находятся в контексте даваемого им учения. Ничего удивительного, что ЧНР вновь пришедшим людям (грубо говоря, не находящимся "в контексте данной темы"), объяснял общие принципы.

Так же у ННР есть свои ученики. И за 30 лет! учения на западе у него сложилось своя метода обучения. Тем более, что все основы он уже за эти 30 лет! не раз давал, их можно прочесть и в общей литературе и в литературе ДО.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "Убегать в горы от этой мерзкой обыденности", - это вообще откуда? Не мои слова. Почему вы с Лукой видите в словах собеседников не то, что они хотели сказать?


Вот:



> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче каждый ретрит твердит о том, что нужно не убегать от окружающей реальности, а "integrate". Работать с теми обстоятельствами, что есть.


Теперь пожалуйста приведите цитату, где Лука собирается "убегать от окружающей реальности".




> Если я неправильно понял, что это пренебрежение к братьям и сёстрам по сангхе, прошу прощения.


 не правильно поняли, здесь всего лишь сказано то, что говорит сам Ринпоче, и что он это говорит не для того, чтобы мы мечтали быть в этих 10%, а после мечты один шаг до самообмана, что мы в них. 




> И вы так и не ответили на мой простой вопрос: почему Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  доверяет мирянам (Фабио, Адриано, Игорю Берхину и т.д.), не прошедшим длительных ретритов, учить других, быть инструкторами СМС?


Я уже несколько раз сказал, что моя позиция понимания Ринпоче, полностью изложена в одном из постов про осознавание. Так что из нее должно быть понятно почему Ринпоче им доверяет.

ЗЫ: цитаты про фантазеров и про то что вас четко определили в 90% имбицилов пожалуйста.

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  не правильно поняли, здесь всего лишь сказано то, что говорит сам Ринпоче, и что он это говорит не для того, чтобы мы мечтали быть в этих 10%, а после мечты один шаг до самообмана, что мы в них. 
> .


Я думаю, ННР знает о чём говорит. Но не стоит нам с вами говорить от имени Римпоче.
Вы можете назавать конкретных людей, которые входят в 10% и 90%.
Я например, не могу, а вы?

Если вы не согласны с какими-либо трактовками слов учителей, то давайте обсудим и вы выскажете своё мнение - с чем вы не согласны и почему.

А высказывания в духе - "да вы ничего не понимаете, вы сами не входите в эти 10%" голословны и неконструктивны. Подтвердите что это так и что слова здесь высказывающихся неверно отражают слова учителей.
Я думаю, это можно сделать анализируя совместно эти самые слова учителей.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вот:


И где здесь, в моих словах выражение "мерзкая обыденность"? Вот простой пример, как вы читаете и понимаете собеседника.




> Теперь пожалуйста приведите цитату, где Лука собирается "убегать от окружающей реальности".


Я и не говорил нигде, что именно Лука собирается "убежать от реальности". Это выражение Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Я привёл его наставления, которые мне показались уместными. Что для нас предпочтительнее - долгий ретрит с отрывом от обычной жизни или обычная жизнь, проникнутая практикой созерцания.

Как модератор: хватит, больше никаких цитат с взаимными упрёками. Прекратите пустые препирательства и не захламляйте тему повторами и личными разборками. Любые попытки перейти на личность собеседника буду удалять как флуд. Не стоит воспринимать оппонента как врага, а всё, что пишут вам в ответ, как какой-то обвинительный акт.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я думаю, ННР знает о чём говорит. Но не стоит нам с вами говорить от имени Римпоче.
> Вы можете назавать конкретных людей, которые входят в 10% и 90%.
> Я например, не могу, а вы?


Я по-моему ясно сказал, что я себя то не могу определить в какую-либо из этих групп. И я ни где не говорил от имени Ринпоче.




> А высказывания в духе - "да вы ничего не понимаете, вы сами не входите в эти 10%" голословны и неконструктивны. Подтвердите что это так и что слова здесь высказывающихся неверно отражают слова учителей.


Цитаты, где сказано мной, что кто-то из присутствующих в этой теме не входит в эти 10%, приведите пожалуйста. 



> Если вы не согласны с какими-либо трактовками слов учителей, то давайте обсудим и вы выскажете своё мнение - с чем вы не согласны и почему.


Я уже сказал, что я не согласен, что Ринпоче, затрагивая тему ретритов и нендро, четко говорит, что они вообще не нужны. Лука сказал, что он по возможности уходит в ретриты. Ему в ответ да что вы не надо никаких ретритов в метро всё самосовершенно. Я сказал что это самосовершенно, когда мы глубоко знакомы с состоянием Дзогчен и имеем способность интегрировать в обыденную жизнь, а двойственное осознавание к этому самосовершеннству не имеет отношения. И глубокое постижение состояния самосовершеннства необходимо обретать применяя методы в затворничестве. Дома или в горах это не важно, так как и дома можно создать условия этого затворничества, и когда даже по 4 часа(просто взято примерное число часов) в день дома в течении лет 10-20 осваиваете эти методы в уединении, это будет 2-4 месяца ретрита, плюс в течении этих лет устраивать небольшие ретриты по одной-две недели каждые полгода, это уже вырастает в 1-2 года ретрита, и если осознанно построить свою практику эти 1-2 года будут равноценны тем годам которые тратились серьезными практиками в Тибете. Так что говорить что это не нужно абсурдно. И дома это устраивать(что может быть не возможно, так как жена дети еще кто) или в горах(как считает нужным делать Лука) личное дело каждого.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И где здесь, в моих словах выражение "мерзкая обыденность"? Вот простой пример, как вы читаете и понимаете собеседника.
> 
> 
> Я и не говорил нигде, что именно Лука собирается "убежать от реальности". Это выражение Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Я привёл его наставления, которые мне показались уместными. Что для нас предпочтительнее - долгий ретрит с отрывом от обычной жизни или обычная жизнь, проникнутая практикой созерцания.
> 
> Как модератор: хватит, больше никаких цитат с взаимными упрёками. Прекратите пустые препирательства и не захламляйте тему повторами и личными разборками. Любые попытки перейти на личность собеседника буду удалять как флуд. Не стоит воспринимать оппонента как врага, а всё, что пишут вам в ответ, как какой-то обвинительный акт.


Последняя прошу прощения:



> С таким, что вас, по-видимому, раздражают пробки и прочие внешние, житейские факторы.


 Это не упрек а ваша позиция, по видимому на которой вы основывали все свои советы Луке...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Извините, но моя позиция и основания для беседы - моё личное дело.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Извините, но моя позиция и основания для беседы - моё личное дело.


 Извините но моя позиция,  что Лука не на ту тему завел разговор, которую вы увидели в его словах, и начали объяснять свою позицию. Что вы усиленно игнорируете и не можете привести никаких доказательств, что у Лука такая позиция, которая вам увиделась(описанно ранее как проглючилась)... вот и вся тема разговора, которая развернулась на множество страниц... и совершенно не соответствует ни тому, что хотел обсудить Лука, ни той теме, которая была вами установленна.

----------


## Inbongo

Всем спасибо.

----------


## Inbongo

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....422#post225422

----------

